# What's your current rating as a driver?



## UberRalph

I'm just curious, trying to get a sense of how long the average uber driver lasts and if it's related to their ratings..

Just state your rating with a screen shot cropped,
Your city
How long you've been driving and what car you use for uber..









4.87
Washington DC
6 months ~1450 trips
Prius

No intention of leaving anytime soon.. But I do hate how many new drivers there are..


----------



## Backdash

My rating is:
I don't care...


----------



## Ca$h4

In the last week or so i seem to have 2 ratings. when i turn on the app it is either 7.2 or 7.5. does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Sebikun20

I'm at 4.84

Rating went up a lot avoiding late nights on weekends

I now do 4am to 12pm, then 4pm to 9pm on weekends Sat and Sun

Rest of the week Tuesday through Friday I do 6am to 12pm then 4pm to 7pm on and off


----------



## Clifford Chong

4.75

It fluctuates between 4.74 and 4.76.

I can't help but notice that the more Asians I pick up, the more likely my ratings drop. 

Just for the record, I'm also Asian.


----------



## UberRalph

Backdash said:


> My rating is:
> I don't care...


People that respond like this are obviously the low rated drivers that don't want to share their experiences..


----------



## aparks330

my rating is 4.54 and im kind of upset about it. the first night i did uber i did 8 trips and had a 5.0 after all my rides, and now all of a sudden i have this. =| i wish you could see what each trip rated you afterwards. i really cant recall anything going wrong in the last day to have this happen. (except for one lady that i kno rated me bad bc she needs jesus). i kno ratings dont = money but its nice to kno when you are doing a good job.


----------



## Backdash

UberRalph said:


> People that respond like this are obviously the low rated drivers that don't want to share their experiences..


What's obvious is that my answer is, I don't care. Anything else is speculation.
Does that mean its true? Maybe, maybe not, you can choose to believe it or not. Either way you cant know if I care or not and you also cant know if my rating is high or low anymore than you can know if my eyes are blue or brown.

Honestly I have no reason to care about my rating. But if you like I can type a number and you can choose to believe it or not. Obviously, you have no way to know if it's true or not.


----------



## DocT

115 completed rides 
4.92 rating
UberPlus (but I hit the X during surges)


----------



## Super Nintendo Chalmers

4.79 after about 325 rides. I've usually been between 4.78 and 4.81. As long as it's above 4.7 I don't really care.


----------



## UberRalph

Backdash said:


> What's obvious is that my answer is, I don't care. Anything else is speculation.
> Does that mean its true? Maybe, maybe not, you can choose to believe it or not. Either way you cant know if I care or not and you also cant know if my rating is high or low anymore than you can know if my eyes are blue or brown.
> 
> Honestly I have no reason to care about my rating. But if you like I can type a number and you can choose to believe it or not. Obviously, you have no way to know if it's true or not.


Which is why I said post a cropped screenshot like my original post included... Jeez you sound depressed or high on something bro lol


----------



## DocT

Ok, here it is again with the cropped screenshot.


----------



## ATX 22

4.89







477 rides, all uberx, mostly late evening and weekend nights.


----------



## haji

4.85
LA
7000 trips so far 
Driving almost 3 years


----------



## ATX 22

haji said:


> 4.85
> LA
> 7000 trips so far
> Driving almost 3 years


Damn! Impressive.


----------



## Luberon

4.68 overall rating. Was 4.67 last week when I got an email saying my last 100 rated rides averaged less than 4.6. Now my next 50 rated rides will be reviewed for deactivation. 
50 rated rides mean 150 actual rides or thereabouts.


----------



## UberRules?

Please end the madness. Tell me where in real world (not Uber's World) would a rating of 4.7 make you an "elite" driver, and 4.6 gets you a "fired".


----------



## UberRules?

UberRalph said:


> I'm just curious, trying to get a sense of how long the average uber driver lasts and if it's related to their ratings..
> 
> Just state your rating with a screen shot cropped,
> Your city
> How long you've been driving and what car you use for uber..
> 
> View attachment 11635
> 
> 4.87
> Washington DC
> 6 months ~1450 trips
> Prius
> 
> No intention of leaving anytime soon.. But I do hate how many new drivers there are..


----------



## KMANDERSON

Luberon said:


> 4.68 overall rating. Was 4.67 last week when I got an email saying my last 100 rated rides averaged less than 4.6. Now my next 50 rated rides will be reviewed for deactivation.
> 50 rated rides mean 150 actual rides or thereabouts.


I'm holding down a solid 4.6 lol.Got that review shit from uber to.I told them there rating in the Google app store is 4.3.I told I'm doing better than them


----------



## KMANDERSON

Does anybody have better lyft rating.I seem to have better with them 4.85


----------



## UberRalph

KMANDERSON said:


> Same thing with me with white people


Same


----------



## ATL2SD

4.88 after 469 rides.


----------



## Yaya

4.77. 3263 it's good?


----------



## Biovirus

Backdash said:


> What's obvious is that my answer is, I don't care. Anything else is speculation.
> Does that mean its true? Maybe, maybe not, you can choose to believe it or not. Either way you cant know if I care or not and you also cant know if my rating is high or low anymore than you can know if my eyes are blue or brown.
> 
> Honestly I have no reason to care about my rating. But if you like I can type a number and you can choose to believe it or not. Obviously, you have no way to know if it's true or not.


All I read from this is " I just wanted to reply to increase my post count and show my name around the boards"


----------



## Backdash

Biovirus said:


> All I read from this is " I just wanted to reply to increase my post count and show my name around the boards"


Back at ya...


----------



## Luberon

KMANDERSON said:


> Does anybody have better lyft rating.I seem to have better with them 4.85


I range 4.72-4.85 on Lyft.... And make more money on tips...duh!!


----------



## KMANDERSON

Luberon said:


> I range 4.72-4.85 on Lyft.... And make more money on tips...duh!!


yeah wish uber would have the tipping option


----------



## Goober

4.83 and thousands of trips. Spent most of my first year caring and was more like 4.87..now I just say, " I earn my 1*s" and feel much better being 4.8 than 4.9


----------



## Courtney2010

UberRalph said:


> I'm just curious, trying to get a sense of how long the average uber driver lasts and if it's related to their ratings..
> 
> Just state your rating with a screen shot cropped,
> Your city
> How long you've been driving and what car you use for uber..
> 
> View attachment 11635
> 
> 4.87
> Washington DC
> 6 months ~1450 trips
> Prius
> 
> No intention of leaving anytime soon.. But I do hate how many new drivers there are..





UberRalph said:


> I'm just curious, trying to get a sense of how long the average uber driver lasts and if it's related to their ratings..
> 
> Just state your rating with a screen shot cropped,
> Your city
> How long you've been driving and what car you use for uber..
> 
> View attachment 11635
> 
> 4.87
> Washington DC
> 6 months ~1450 trips
> Prius
> 
> No intention of leaving anytime soon.. But I do hate how many new drivers there are..


4.86 - 3 months - SUV


----------



## Sopheap Pal

My rating is 4.71. It was 4.72 yesterday. I have driven 450 rides, picked up a couple kids who I drove 22 miles away and they rate me 1. A call girl who want to go to the bank and then meet her client in Buckhead, a elderly woman, a young lady I drove to Atlanta and a young man who want to go to a sports bar 24 miles away. So, I hate the weekend but I love Sunday when I can pick up riders who was drunk and need a ride to get their vehicle.

I don't get the rating system. I provided them water and candy and drive their destination.  My car is clean.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Sopheap Pal said:


> My rating is 4.71. It was 4.72 yesterday. I picked up a couple kids who I drove 22 miles away and they rate me 1. A call girl who want to go to the bank and then meet her client in Buckhead, a elderly woman, a young lady I drove to Atlanta and a young man who want to go to a sports bar 24 miles away. So, I hate the weekend but I love Sunday when I can pick up riders who was drunk and need a ride to get their vehicle.
> 
> I don't get the rating system. I provided them water and candy and drive their destination.


The ratings are a joke you can get deactivated for a 4.6 yet I seen a rider with 2.5 And bye the way never pick up below a 4.7 and you rating will be ok.It very easy for a driver to get bad ratings gps taking you a wrong route,miss turn.But for a rider to get bad rating he does nothing but sit on there ass and get driven to wherever they need to go.If there below a 4.7 there an ass


----------



## UberReallySucks

KMANDERSON said:


> I'm holding down a solid 4.6 lol.Got that review shit from uber to.I told them there rating in the Google app store is 4.3.I told I'm doing better than them lol


Good Answer!!!


----------



## Sacto Burbs

4.64. Those worried about your ratings read my signature. It works. I was 4.53.


----------



## Sopheap Pal

KMANDERSON said:


> The ratings are a joke you can get deactivated for a 4.6 yet I seen a rider with 2.5 And bye the way never pick up below a 4.7 and you rating will be ok.It very easy for a driver to get bad ratings gps taking you a wrong route,miss turn.But for a rider to get bad rating he does nothing but sit on there ass and get driver to wherever they need to go.If there below a 4.7 there an ass


My Lyft rating is 5 after 12 rides.


----------



## BrozayRico

So my first uber ride, I moved too many parts on the app and some how ended up "completing" the ride without leaving the restaurant I was at. I had to let HQ know what happened and of course, expected a 1 star. (Great way to start) but other than that, I'm on the 4.8ish


----------



## Sopheap Pal

I think I should quit Uber and work with Lyft.


----------



## William1964

4.7 since I started 4.55 over last 7 days I think it was a combination of the reggae music and the uber app posting errors with the passenger in the car. First mobile post here for me using speech recognition more typing


----------



## KMANDERSON

Sopheap Pal said:


> Next time, I will avoid anyone who is 4.5. Most of them are blacks. Whites are better with rating their drivers. My Lyft rating is 5 after 12 rides.


I notice the opposite


Sopheap Pal said:


> I think I should quit Uber and work with Lyft.


Run both apps and take the first one that comes remember one thing it not about the company it about you and you money Running both apps will eliminate some of you down times plus uber surge is good when you can get it.So lyft all you rides but watch uber when it surges then turn you lyft app off.and see if you can get surge when surge is done go back to lyft


----------



## KMANDERSON

Some people think lyft passanger our better I did at first to I'm starting believe most passanger regardless of the company
look at us as servents.The lower the rates the worst passanger we get


----------



## malibrizzle

I'm currently at a 4.71 after 44 trips. I did a few tonight and when I started I was at a 4.76 so I think this one lady lowered my rating. She requested I take her 13 miles away, so I used waze and hopped on the free way and she requested I get off the freeway and do not follow the route, but gave me no directions and got attitude when I had no idea where I was even headed, lol. 

The ratings system sucks, lyft I have a 5 star rating. I have candy, gum, water. Sucks that some uppity people control whether we get fired or not.


----------



## KMANDERSON

malibrizzle said:


> I'm currently at a 4.71 after 44 trips. I did a few tonight and when I started I was at a 4.76 so I think this one lady lowered my rating. She requested I take her 13 miles away, so I used waze and hopped on the free way and she requested I get off the freeway and do not follow the route, but gave me no directions and got attitude when I had no idea where I was even headed, lol.
> 
> The ratings system sucks, lyft I have a 5 star rating. I have candy, gum, water. Sucks that some uppity people control whether we get fired or not.


Welcome to the land of rideshare where in life when you went to school if you got 4.6 on a test that would be celebrated parents would magnet that score to the refrigerator here in uber and lyft life that get you deactivated


----------



## Spartan86

First time out driving with uber yesterday.
Only about 4 hours out and about. Just wanted to get my feet wet. 

6 trips, 1 cancelled
1* rating... Awesome
I doubt my other pax rated me. I obviously did something wrong to someone.


----------



## UberXTampa

Lately, ratings have plummeted for me as well. Riders have discovered that they are not being picked up due to low ratings. In retribution, they rate all drivers 1 star. Riders can also request their ratings every time they ride. Uber clearly wants the riders to know who rated them low. Equipped with this knowledge, riders can delay rating until next ride or until they figure out what the last driver rated them.


----------



## malibrizzle

I think that before they deactivate anyone's accounts they should review them thoroughly. Why should we have to pick up a pax that has a 4.0, and if they rate us 1 star, why should that even count? If they are not a good pax their rating shouldn't even be considered. And if a pax has less than a 4.6 they should be deactivated as well.


----------



## 3for3

Clifford Chong said:


> 4.75
> 
> It fluctuates between 4.74 and 4.76.
> 
> I can't help but notice that the more Asians I pick up, the more likely my ratings drop.
> 
> Just for the record, I'm also Asian.


Whats with your ppl giving 1 stars?


----------



## 3for3

UberXTampa said:


> Lately, ratings have plummeted for me as well. Riders have discovered that they are not being picked up due to low ratings. In retribution, they rate all drivers 1 star. Riders can also request their ratings every time they ride. Uber clearly wants the riders to know who rated them low. Equipped with this knowledge, riders can delay rating until next ride or until they figure out what the last driver rated them.


My rating was a 4.87 on my side an a 4.9 on client side. Last two weeks its dropped .01 each week so im sitting at a 4.85


----------



## superjtrdr

4.82 and 1793 trips

My theory is that the more hours within a week you drive the lower the ratings. Why? Lets say you drive from 4-8 pm every week day. The routine is going to mean many of your paxs will be regulars or at least the same type of people. You will get higher rating. If you work all the time day, night morning etc then you will see a lot less regulars which requires adjusting to different types of people. Just my theory


----------



## William1964

22 Five star trips in a row...


----------



## JimS

Partner App shows 5* after 12 trips. Week summary shows 4.88 which is mathematically impossible with 12 rides.


----------



## 3for3

JimS said:


> Partner App shows 5* after 12 trips. Week summary shows 4.88 which is mathematically impossible with 12 rides.


Welcome to Über!


----------



## 1LIFE

I've been a driver since July 6th 2015... Here's my current as of this morning.


----------



## UberXTampa

1LIFE said:


> I've been a driver since July 6th 2015... Here's my current as of this morning.


your average trip is remarkably in the same ball park as mine. I am sure many other drivers are also in the same ball park and it is very difficult to get very big fares one after the other, day after day, almost constantly and with UberX. yet, I see some people, especially in Dallas thread, claiming that they are doing it regularly and every day. It is mind boggling. If there are people making this kind of outlier income with Uber, how can it be explained? I have 2500+ rides and I average $11.06 per trip.


----------



## JimS

Well done!


----------



## Realityshark

UberRalph said:


> People that respond like this are obviously the low rated drivers that don't want to share their experiences..


Or maybe they are experienced drivers who do not wish to buy into the arbitrary brain-washed, rating bullshit that Uber uses to manipulate new drivers and the uneducated masses.


----------



## JimS

OK - Uber apparently uses two different ratings. I still maintain a 5* rating from what Pax can see. But on my summary page it shows 4.88. Again, that's mathematically impossible for the 11 trips I got credit for (1 4* would bring it to 4.9). Yet, my score is 4.88. I think they somehow factor a driver-cancelled trip I got (which I didn't explain was because of too many pax). Anyone else know how else the ratings BESIDES rider's input is figured?


----------



## UberXTampa

I have ratings ranging from 4.86 to 4.88.
If I start the driver app in iPad, it is 4.88.
If I start it in Android phone, it is 4.86.
But, long term 365 rating is 4.88, and I care more about that one.


----------



## 1LIFE

JimS said:


> OK - Uber apparently uses two different ratings. I still maintain a 5* rating from what Pax can see. But on my summary page it shows 4.88. Again, that's mathematically impossible for the 11 trips I got credit for (1 4* would bring it to 4.9). Yet, my score is 4.88. I think they somehow factor a driver-cancelled trip I got (which I didn't explain was because of too many pax). Anyone else know how else the ratings BESIDES rider's input is figured?


From what I understand, the first 50 trips you take as a new driver, your rating stays on 5 stars as far as the PAX sees.

After 50 trips as a driver... your rating starts showing to PAX for what it really is.

The long term rating percentage will always be from your latest 500 trips.


----------



## JimS

Ok, 1LIFE, fair assessment. But how can you mathematically get 4.88 out of 11 trips? ONE 4* would bring it down to 4.91, Two would bring it to 4.82.


----------



## 1LIFE

Honestly I have no idea how uber star ratings are calculated. It's a complete mystery to me.


----------



## gtrplayingman

4.67
was a 4.68 a while ago...need to give that great service out more! One thing I noticed is after my one year anniversary (I'm in CT, Fairfield County) the rating started climbing fast. I must have got a lot of one star ratings starting out! (I remember posting about how awful my rating was then...never give up!)
I get the door whenever physically possible, offer water and phone chargers (no one wanted snacks), say Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening and don't talk unless addressed. My navigation is solid, my car is usually spotless unless I'm in the midst of a rush hour.


----------



## 3for3

*I sent this to Uber a couple day ago*

Ive been talking to a good # of drivers on the Uber Network that have said that as of late they have been experiencing a downward trend in their ratings over past few weeks, some say that they have been questioned by clients as to what their rating is as a passenger. Lately i feel as do others that passengers that were not aware of their rating until recently have been retaliating at random on all drivers they encounter. I too have had two seperate instances that can clearly recall where looking back should have raised alarm.

*1.* A passenger tells me that they see that my rating is a 4.9 an rhey are use to drivers w a 4.5-4.7 range and that i must be a unicorn, be careful dont get a swollen ego too soon it could all go the other way real quick.

*2. *A passenger says wow i cant believe im riding with a 4.9, did you just start? I tell them No i have been with Uber for a while now, he then said hmm a 4.9 were gonna have to fix that, now aren't we? 
I wasnt sure what he meant until now. 
Some say that they have been asked is this the only thing you do and when they tell them what else they do outside of Uber that they get a message later in the week on the summery about *"PROFESSIONALISM."* 
We have clients that ask about or for services but then turn around and report drivers when clearly the client initiated the conversation.
I know i should focus on* 5** service but its cleary distracting not knowing whether the passenger is genuine or out to sabatoge drivers ratings/ livelyhood in some instances.


----------



## 1LIFE

Bottom line... 

Uber wants drivers that have the ability (i.e. emotional intelligence and salesmanship) to make each and every rider FEEL like the most important person in the whole world during the trip.

A driver must be able to make each rider FEEL GOOD about rating the trip with 5 stars. (Because 4 stars is a failed ride.)

If you are not able to do this with each and every ride, it will be difficult to maintain a high rating.

Good Luck


----------



## 3for3

No mors emotional hand jobs, *NO* *MORE!!*


----------



## 1LIFE

3for3 said:


> No mors emotional hand jobs, *NO* *MORE!!*


Well, that is quite the negative (unprofessional) interpretation.

Every trip has potential to be rated 5 stars... its up to the driver to figure out how to get it done.

Good luck


----------



## 3for3

1LIFE said:


> Well, that is quite the negative (unprofessional) interpretation.
> 
> Every trip has potential to be rated 5 stars... its up to the driver to figure out how to get it done.
> 
> Good luck


So true, i am in no way debating the probability of it.


----------



## scottbomb

I just started two weeks ago but only drive part-time on the weekends. My "overall" rating is 4.82 but my last 7 days (last weekend) was only worth 4.64 - barely holding on! BTW, that's with 16 5-stars out of 20 according to their summary email. No specific feedback or complaints. I don't know why, didn't have any problems last weekend except for the fact that the wrong people got into my car at one point (they had requested Uber too). Been following all the rules, clean car, be a nice guy, etc. At this rate, I'll be fired in no time for the first time in decades.


----------



## 1LIFE

scottbomb said:


> I just started two weeks ago but only drive part-time on the weekends. My "overall" rating is 4.82 but my last 7 days (last weekend) was only worth 4.64 - barely holding on! BTW, that's with 16 5-stars out of 20 according to their summary email. No specific feedback or complaints. I don't know why, didn't have any problems last weekend except for the fact that the wrong people got into my car at one point (they had requested Uber too). Been following all the rules, clean car, be a nice guy, etc. At this rate, I'll be fired in no time for the first time in decades.


Uber gives drivers a first 50 ride grace period. So don't worry too much about your rating until after your first 50 rides.

As long as you can make it thru your first 500 rides (last 500 rides is the amount of rides your rating is always based on) you should be good.

There's lots of advice on this forum...

Good Luck


----------



## Peacefulme83

Sopheap Pal said:


> Next time, I will avoid anyone who is 4.5. Most of them are blacks. Whites are better with rating their drivers. My Lyft rating is 5 after 12 rides.


"Most of them are blacks" You're obviously a racist pig. And for you to get on here and actually say it shows that you're ignorant and you deserve bad ratings! That's like someone black saying "Most idiotic drunks I pick up are white!"


----------



## UberTX

4.87 (usually 4.87 - 4.92 range) with 2,000+ trips in 7 months, working 2-3 nights per week. UberX, UberXL and UberSELECT.


----------



## Mike McKinzie

I agree with most on here. My problem? I drive a Silverado Pickup truck and some don't like having to climb up to get in, even though it is probably the safest Uber ride they ever had. Only 23 trips so far and a 4.6. Last night, I get a $4.00 fare trip to the Anaheim Convention Center. I ask them which side of the CC do they need. First, they speak no English. Next, they do not know where it is or where to go. So I drop them off at the Main Entrance and they need the back. ( The CC holds multiple conventions at one time). Bad rating!! I agree, the rating system is too arbitrary. I also got a lower rating when there was too much traffic! Hey, this is Los Angeles!


----------



## pizza guy

I try not to pay attention to my ratings but when it gradually goes down .06 (currently 4.76) in a day you want to know why. And THAT is the big flaw in the ratings system. You have no idea who rated you what or why. Was the person just having fun giving you 1* or did you do something specific to earn it that you don't know about? I proudly earned a few bad ratings this weekend and hopefully the customer will cancel next time they get me. Anyone who got stuck dealing the Circle Interchange situation in Chicago recently knows why I was in such a bad mood with pax this weekend.


----------



## Jose_A

I have a 4.68. Before the 4th of July, I had a consistent 4.85, but it kept falling until I reached 4.52 (I know, it sucks). I got the warning email, but then I figured out how to cheat the system. I subtly talk pax into giving me 5*. Most of my summary emails have me at almost all 5* ratings, even when I tell the pax no more than 6. I also tolerate no disrespect, and I think it actually helps my rating b/c it sends the message that I'm not a chump. And finally, for whatever weird reason, my ratings have been better without providing water or candy.


----------



## UberBone

Down to a 4.85 after being at 4.88 for a week. The return of students in my market has killed my rating, although my wife has gotten it worse. Her rating fell from a 4.92 to a 4.6 after a couple riders let it be known that women shouldn't drive and nailed her with a 1 and a 2.


----------



## 1LIFE

My 500 rated trip average has increased from 4.93 to 4.94 I'll be happy when its 4.95 or above.

The photo shows my last ride from this morning Monday Aug 31st.


----------



## 3for3

Mike McKinzie said:


> I agree with most on here. My problem? I drive a Silverado Pickup truck and some don't like having to climb up to get in, even though it is probably the safest Uber ride they ever had. Only 23 trips so far and a 4.6. Last night, I get a $4.00 fare trip to the Anaheim Convention Center. I ask them which side of the CC do they need. First, they speak no English. Next, they do not know where it is or where to go. So I drop them off at the Main Entrance and they need the back. ( The CC holds multiple conventions at one time). Bad rating!! I agree, the rating system is too arbitrary. I also got a lower rating when there was too much traffic! Hey, this is Los Angeles!


LA market allows pick up trucks?


----------



## 3for3

UberBone said:


> Down to a 4.85 after being at 4.88 for a week. The return of students in my market has killed my rating, although my wife has gotten it worse. Her rating fell from a 4.92 to a 4.6 after a couple riders let it be known that women shouldn't drive and nailed her with a 1 and a 2.


Thats some shit. The 4.92 & 4.6 are the wkly summery or overall?


----------



## UberBone

3for3 said:


> Thats some shit. The 4.92 & 4.6 are the wkly summery or overall?


That is the overall. She ended up with a 4.29 for Sunday.


----------



## 3for3

UberBone said:


> That is the overall. She ended up with a 4.29 for Sunday.


How the **** did that happen, sounds like she did way to many surges. Pax act like we set the pricing on surge. I dont do surge unless the cards fall that way but i dont just roll around D.C. for surges all day. Quickest way to get rating torpedoed


----------



## 3for3

UberBone said:


> That is the overall. She ended up with a 4.29 for Sunday.


4.29 was the 1 day. Those happen as long as your wkly is in a 4.8 range at least in my market.


----------



## UberXTampa

I did 2 surges, and had a couple in their 50s from Shitcago that had rating problems there.
They said their rating was so low, they couldn't get a ride there and they had opened a new account which was still 5*.
These people most likely torpedoed my ratings this week again.
and of course the insisting tipper who was tipping against his true will to avoid the possibility of getting bad ratings. He tipped, but I believe he also rated me 1 star.


----------



## Mike McKinzie

Yes, the LA area allows pick ups! When you own a forty foot Fifth Wheel Montana RV that weighs 14,000 pounds, you own a large pick up truck. Maybe Uber should start a service of Pick Ups for those that need to transport larger items, like bicycles, Home Depot Trips, etc...


----------



## UberBone

3for3 said:


> How the **** did that happen, sounds like she did way to many surges. Pax act like we set the pricing on surge. I dont do surge unless the cards fall that way but i dont just roll around D.C. for surges all day. Quickest way to get rating torpedoed


We don't get a lot of surges in our market yet. Highest i've seen was 2.6x. Like I stated earlier she has picked up a few pax that insisted women shouldn't be driving. Yet they still take the trip. She had one cancel right in front of her after verifying that she was a woman.


----------



## 3for3

UberXTampa said:


> I did 2 surges, and had a couple in their 50s from Shitcago that had rating problems there.
> They said their rating was so low, they couldn't get a ride there and they had opened a new account which was still 5*.
> These people most likely torpedoed my ratings this week again.
> and of course the insisting tipper who was tipping against his true will to avoid the possibility of getting bad ratings. He tipped, but I believe he also rated me 1 star.


I think this 3.7 who i inquired about his rating and gave me $10.00 did the same thing. Also a chick with a 4.2 did it to me as well. GOT Rick rolled


----------



## 3for3

UberBone said:


> We don't get a lot of surges in our market yet. Highest i've seen was 2.6x. Like I stated earlier she has picked up a few pax that insisted women shouldn't be driving. Yet they still take the trip. She had one cancel right in front of her after verifying that she was a woman.


CRAZY!!


----------



## UberBone

3for3 said:


> CRAZY!!


We get a lot of international students in our market that all have different values. I get that, but when it can effectively bounce us from the driving pool I get a little testy. Luckily she is just now getting to the 50 trip mark so she still has time to get the rating back up.


----------



## 3for3

Does anyone else think that pax with low ratings are tipping or acting out the norm nice to get boosted ratings aka 5* but then torpedo your rating? 
I know its been done twice to me. I may have to change my rule about instant 5* for tippers no matter the personality or rating of pax


----------



## UberXTampa

3for3 said:


> Does anyone else think that pax with low ratings are tipping or acting out the norm nice to get boosted ratings aka 5* but then torpedo your rating?
> I know its been done twice to me. I may have to change my rule about instant 5* for tippers no matter the personality or rating of pax


I have changed mine already.
Tip or no tip, I will rate in character.
Uber is unethical. It encourages everyone to be evil.
If I see somebody is about to screw me, I will screw them as well.
it is like a poker game now.
All my good will and honesty and trust in people as mostly good beings have been seriously shaken by Uber exploitation and decaying the society.


----------



## gtrplayingman

Peacefulme83 said:


> "Most of them are blacks" You're obviously a racist pig. And for you to get on here and actually say it shows that you're ignorant and you deserve bad ratings! That's like someone black saying "Most idiotic drunks I pick up are white!"


Unfortunately, there's another source of unfair cancels and 1 star ratings, is because that attitude is prevalent out there. It goes both ways, but it's still shitty and unfair.


----------



## Onstriker

Nyc driver over 1000 rides I'm at a 4.9 right now I did about 150 rides last month and got 4.97 for those 30 days, looks like 2 people gave me a 4 star.


----------



## eman1122

I think I'm starting to pick up on what everyone is talking about when it comes to dropping ratings. I'm still fairly new and have about 75 rides under my belt, but I noticed this past week, I had my lowest rating as an Uber driver (4.86) I only drive about 4 nights a week and this weekend was really busy in my area so I had a few surges. Should it be coincidence that my rating takes a fall when I have more surge rides?


----------



## DocT

eman1122 said:


> I think I'm starting to pick up on what everyone is talking about when it comes to dropping ratings. I'm still fairly new and have about 75 rides under my belt, but I noticed this past week, I had my lowest rating as an Uber driver (4.86) I only drive about 4 nights a week and this weekend was really busy in my area so I had a few surges. Should it be coincidence that my rating takes a fall when I have more surge rides?


Forget about your rating! Just drive! it's the PAX that should be worried about THEIR ratings.


----------



## xciceroguy

4.89


----------



## Srick7583

After 400+ rated trips my overall rating is a 4.58. I've Been driving for Uber as a secondary job and it helps. I've noticed my ratings go down when middle eastern, Asian or quiet people get in my car. My rating was a 4.68 two weeks ago but I had an issue with one dude putting the wrong address on the highway and the trip had accidentally started so he left me a 1. Then there was an incident where I went to pick up a rider and he gave me an address to a congested one way, the trip had started on accident as well so he left me a 1*. Half the time I don't even do anything wrong, riders will get pissed off for the most idiotic things. If I take the wrong turn, I'd get low stars, if the right music ain't playing, if I pick somebody up on a surge no matter what, I always get rated lower stars. Like the day before yesterday I gave a ride to somebody on a 4.0 surge not even a mile and they still left me 2 stars just cause the ride was like 6 bucks extra


If anybody wants to know where I uber drive, I'm in Providence, RI in a 09 Corolla S


----------



## Onstriker

Today I was driving a pax, we were talking about ratings and I told her sometimes I get low ratings and she says oh it because the pax wanted to complain to get money back, because if a pax rates you low and complains they will get some of the money refunded... I told her that's really messed up and all she could say was its a thing going around now that people know about


----------



## KMANDERSON

haji said:


> 4.85
> LA
> 7000 trips so far
> Driving almost 3 years


good job on the ratings 7000 trips I don't even want know how much miles you got on you car


----------



## KMANDERSON

malibrizzle said:


> I think that before they deactivate anyone's accounts they should review them thoroughly. Why should we have to pick up a pax that has a 4.0, and if they rate us 1 star, why should that even count? If they are not a good pax their rating shouldn't even be considered. And if a pax has less than a 4.6 they should be deactivated as well.


the only time a passanger is deactivated with uber if they were threats our a safety concern


----------



## haji

KMANDERSON said:


> 7000 trip how long have you doing this I do 15 trip a week


I used to do 90 trips a week


----------



## KMANDERSON

haji said:


> I used to do 90 trips a week


how much do you do now


----------



## ruthieannieb

Just started, 15 rides in. Went from a 5 to a 4.25 and I'm bummed. I'm an educated professional and I have more than 3 years experience working in hospitality. I feel like I know what I'm doing! No problems with any rides. No wrong turns, no awkwardness, no problems at all. So why the low rating? What are the passengers expecting? Please advise. Thanks!!


----------



## KMANDERSON

ruthieannieb said:


> Just started, 15 rides in. Went from a 5 to a 4.25 and I'm bummed. I'm an educated professional and I have more than 3 years experience working in hospitality. I feel like I know what I'm doing! No problems with any rides. No wrong turns, no awkwardness, no problems at all. So why the low rating? What are the passengers expecting? Please advise. Thanks!!


Don't think about you ratings just do you best uber normally will give you 100 rides before they think of you ratings.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Give the ratings time to piss you off


----------



## BlackDog

Uber: 4.87
Lyft: 4.98

I provide water, mints, cell phone chargers. Pandora if they like and always ask preferred radio station or favorite genre. 

I do not agree with a 5 star rating system. If someone give me a 1 star after a ride I can see my rating go down from 4.87 to 4.86 for example. It takes many 5 stars to bring it back up to 4.87. One passenger should not have that much power to effect my rating. I don't drive during closing times at the bar scene and avoid passengers with low rating. I am not getting paid enough to be too emotionally messed with by asshole people...


----------



## KMANDERSON

BlackDog said:


> Uber: 4.87
> Lyft: 4.98
> 
> I provide water, mints, cell phone chargers. Pandora if they like and always ask preferred radio station or favorite genre.
> 
> I do not agree with a 5 star rating system. If someone give me a 1 star after a ride I can see my rating go down from 4.87 to 4.86 for example. It takes many 5 stars to bring it back up to 4.87. One passenger should not have that much power to effect my rating. I don't drive during closing times at the bar scene and avoid passengers with low rating. I am not getting paid enough to be too emotionally messed with by asshole people...


you not getting paid enough to offer water and mints either


----------



## haji

about 30 trips a week


----------



## KMANDERSON

Oh ok


----------



## mazen

UberRalph said:


> I'm just curious, trying to get a sense of how long the average uber driver lasts and if it's related to their ratings..
> 
> Just state your rating with a screen shot cropped,
> Your city
> How long you've been driving and what car you use for uber..
> 
> View attachment 11635
> 
> 4.87
> Washington DC
> 6 months ~1450 trips
> Prius
> 
> No intention of leaving anytime soon.. But I do hate how many new drivers there are..


----------



## eyewall

4.79 after falling from a 4.92.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps

4.82 -- driving 4-5 months, Tampa Bay area, 2008 Toyota Sienna.


----------



## DocT

My rating during my first 5 weeks was 4.92 (on X platform and didn't realize I was suppose to be PLUS at the end of the 5th week). Had some issues at home and went on a 5 week break and got a deactivation notice if don't drive. Updated my vehicle profile to PLUS, and 3 weeks to date, my rating dropped to 4.87. I haven't changed any of my routines from driving X (opening doors, loading/unloading luggage, routinely wash exterior, disinfect interior after every ride, etc). I notice PLUS pax seem to expect a LOT more than X pax. Such as cell phone chargers, water, gum (HELL no! don't need wrappers or chewed gum left in my vehicle), AUX cable, etc. I don't provide any such amenities. Also notice PLUS pax are more of the rich snob 20-somethings in my area.

I don't really care about my rating.


----------



## DocT

Just got my Weekly summary. Got my first "Professionalism" feedback:

"Professionalism
Riders count on Uber for a comfortable, relaxing experience. They prefer for
drivers not to promote other businesses during the trip"

WTF "other" business am I promoting? I don't drive for any other businesses. I do NOT discuss my day-job with pax even if they ask.

As you can see, everyone getting these type of messages are utter BS.


----------



## KMANDERSON

DocT said:


> Just got my Weekly summary. Got my first "Professionalism" feedback:
> 
> "Professionalism
> Riders count on Uber for a comfortable, relaxing experience. They prefer for
> drivers not to promote other businesses during the trip"
> 
> WTF "other" business am I promoting? I don't drive for any other businesses. I do NOT discuss my day-job with pax even if they ask.
> 
> As you can see, everyone getting these type of messages are utter BS.


I will promote lyft everytime


----------



## kindler

ruthieannieb said:


> Just started, 15 rides in. Went from a 5 to a 4.25 and I'm bummed. I'm an educated professional and I have more than 3 years experience working in hospitality. I feel like I know what I'm doing! No problems with any rides. No wrong turns, no awkwardness, no problems at all. So why the low rating? What are the passengers expecting? Please advise. Thanks!!


From one female driver to another I can say I've had the same experience. I honestly think it's female riders who rate me low, especially if they're boyfriend/husband is too chatty with me. It happened the other day when a girl and her boyfriend got in and everytime her bf talked to me, she would re direct the conversation away from me. When they got out, he said goodbye and waved, while she literally pulled him out of the car and never even said a word to me. She rated me 1* because my rating took a HUGE DIVE. This has happened over and over. It's tricky because women are catty a lot, but yet some of my best riders (and tippers) have been really cool women!! It's gotten to a point where I get nervous if I see a female name on the app to pick up. I definitely skip them if they have a low rating and a female name, no matter how much it's surging!


----------



## python134r

468 trips, 4.84....usually about~4.88 a bad couple ratings from cretins

Now 4.85


----------



## ATL2SD

BlackDog said:


> Uber: 4.87
> Lyft: 4.98
> 
> I provide water, mints, cell phone chargers. Pandora if they like and always ask preferred radio station or favorite genre.
> 
> I do not agree with a 5 star rating system. If someone give me a 1 star after a ride I can see my rating go down from 4.87 to 4.86 for example. It takes many 5 stars to bring it back up to 4.87. One passenger should not have that much power to effect my rating. I don't drive during closing times at the bar scene and avoid passengers with low rating. I am not getting paid enough to be too emotionally messed with by asshole people...


I provide a safe ride & a clean car & im holding steady with a 4.89 @ 700 rides. Candy, water & charger's are NOT provided in my car because the rate @ which I'm paid here in San Diego doesn't justify those extra's. I have satellite radio for MY enjoyment not a pax. Don't request a station change & don't touch my radio . No extra's in my car & don't request an AUX cord cause I don't have one for YOU to use. Most people are understanding & don't seem to rate me poorly. Once you get enough rides & ratings under your belt, the entitled dicks who rate you poorly won't affect your ratings & you'll stop worrying. That's your car not Uber's, don't let them dictate how YOU run YOUR business through their shitty ratings system.

Uber on.


----------



## UberRalph

So last Friday night I had 2 pax back to back get in the car trying to eat.. The First Lady had a doggie bag with her and she got in the car, I stared the trip and asked where she was going, but before she could answer, she stared digging in the bag and said, "you don't mind if I eat in here right?" 
I said, "please don't".. 
She replied, "I can't eat in the Uber?? oh I'm gonna have to cancel and get another driver then.." 
I said, "yea I'm sorry but that's fine, have a good night"
She got out of the car and I couldn't cancel the trip because I had already started the meter... I stopped the trip and she was charged $7.07 due to the surge.. 
Right after, 2 girls got in with Jumbo slice pizza and I told them about the lady before them and they sarcastically responded, "oh no don't worry we will respect your car, we can wait til we get home."
We had a nice talk the whole way but I knew they were drunk. 
The following day I checked my ratings and I dropped from a 4.88 to a 4.85. 
1 week later and I'm back up to a 4.86 assuming I haven't gotten anymore 1 stars.. 
I hate how 1 passenger has so much impact on your overall score. And also, who the **** eats in the uber!? That shit is so disrespectful. Its my car, not Ubers...


----------



## DieselkW

This is last week's summary. I'm fighting back after some little ***** gave me a 1* for the crime of going to the pin instead of somehow knowing she was not there, she was 200 feet away, on the other side of a river, and I had to find a bridge and backtrack to pick her up. Then she gave me the wrong address, which was not done through the app, and complained that I was costing her money while trying to find Neverland for her.

Tim.


----------



## BlackDog

UberRalph said:


> So last Friday night I had 2 pax back to back get in the car trying to eat.. The First Lady had a doggie bag with her and she got in the car, I stared the trip and asked where she was going, but before she could answer, she stared digging in the bag and said, "you don't mind if I eat in here right?"
> I said, "please don't"..
> She replied, "I can't eat in the Uber?? oh I'm gonna have to cancel and get another driver then.."
> I said, "yea I'm sorry but that's fine, have a good night"
> She got out of the car and I couldn't cancel the trip because I had already started the meter... I stopped the trip and she was charged $7.07 due to the surge..
> Right after, 2 girls got in with Jumbo slice pizza and I told them about the lady before them and they sarcastically responded, "oh no don't worry we will respect your car, we can wait til we get home."
> We had a nice talk the whole way but I knew they were drunk.
> The following day I checked my ratings and I dropped from a 4.88 to a 4.85.
> 1 week later and I'm back up to a 4.86 assuming I haven't gotten anymore 1 stars..
> I hate how 1 passenger has so much impact on your overall score. And also, who the **** eats in the uber!? That shit is so disrespectful. Its my car, not Ubers...


I also hate how 1 passenger can have such an impact. We are getting paid too little to have to put up with poor rating passengers. I also think we should be able to cancel after we start a ride for reasons like this... because we know those passengers typically want to take out there frustration on us with a 1 start. Not cool. I had 4 people get in my car and started the ride one time and the guy sitting behind me stuck in a lit cigarette and was smoking it !!! I told him to toss it out the window and he yelled at me to just drive. I told them all to get out and they did... 1 star rating was going to happen even though they where the people that suck.


----------



## JeffP64FL

JimS said:


> Ok, 1LIFE, fair assessment. But how can you mathematically get 4.88 out of 11 trips? ONE 4* would bring it down to 4.91, Two would bring it to 4.82.


Only 9 people gave rating at all: if 8 rated 5 and one rated 4 = 4.8888888889


----------



## UberXTampa

After a disastrous few weeks taking almost all kinds of requests with not much filtering, I decided to turn the ship around and select my pax by ratings, by neighborhoods and (unfortunately) by names.

I stopped taking pax with ratings less than 4.8, pax from University areas(USF and UT) and pax from certain part of the world that consistently rated me low. I have always rated all my pax fairly and almost 1 in 200 got less than a 5 star initially. but pax rating me low and unfairly changed that too. 5 star is now earned and not the default for my pax.

1st week results are positive.
Solid 5 star for the entire week.
365 day rating is 4.88.
Dashboard jumped to from 4.85 to 4.86

Until dashboard rating is equal to or greater than my 365 rating I will continue be very selective in who gets to be my pax. Even if this means I make less money. At least, I will feel better when I finish my day delivering people around. I will know all my pax appreciated my service. And that matters to me if you consider we don't make too much money in this gig. I try to remove the insult from the injury and offer my services to most deserving pax.


----------



## eyewall

Much better ratings in the last week:
5 for 7 days
4.82 for 30 days (which is all my rides thus far (160 or so).


----------



## DieselkW

If the pax asks about Uber/Lyft I will work it into the conversation how a 4.6 rating average will get my account deactivated. Most of them have no idea that a "4" can have such a disastrous result... they think a B- is "pretty good, but not the best ride I've ever had"

My car is clean inside and out, it smells clean, like leather cleaning spray because I spray it and wipe it every day with leather cleaner. I have a leather scented "Yankee Candle" in the glove box that wafts out its leather smell when I open it.... hardly noticeable with the door closed. I open the glove box door occasionally to recharge the interior, but keep it subtle.
I know how a strong scent can turn people off. I don't wear cologne, and when a pax gets in that has been marinating in perfume it can be overwhelming for me.

Just this morning, as 5 minutes was ticking down, I got a text: "Be right out".

Maybe you will, but I'll be gone, and good luck getting someone else to come to this neighborhood and wait for your dead butt to come downstairs. I am so sick of passengers that think it's perfectly acceptable to make me wait, when it took 7 minutes for me to arrive. The pax had no interest in coming down and waiting for me to arrive, so wtf is with making me wait for their $3 fare - I took the four bucks and left, "be right out" doesn't mean sh*t to me anymore.


----------



## Aishapet

UberRalph said:


> I'm just curious, trying to get a sense of how long the average uber driver lasts and if it's related to their ratings..
> 
> Just state your rating with a screen shot cropped,
> Your city
> How long you've been driving and what car you use for uber..
> 
> View attachment 11635
> 
> 4.87
> Washington DC
> 6 months ~1450 trips
> Prius
> 
> No intention of leaving anytime soon.. But I do hate how many new drivers there are..


I'm curious how I can find out how many rides I've given in total. I've been on about three months full time working 30+hours a week at all hours of the day. My rating last week was 4.9 but overall I'm 4.78 since I had one crazy lady in my car who thought I could somehow wave a magic wand and get her to the airport in ten minutes in the worst Rush hour traffic I'd ever seen! She nearly missed her flight.

What I can't stand is the emails from uber saying how we can improve based on pax feedback such as follow gps until you know your city or keep your car clean! I'm like seriously?! I know this city better than Gps any day and my car is freaking impeccable!

I do love that uber shares positive feedback but I wish they'd share the negative reviews too. I swear some of my low ratings are probably drunk assholes who don't even have hand eye coordination to pick the five star. All of my good reviews are glowing and I like to pride myself in my ability to go above and beyond to give them the best ride ever which even has meant being stuck in a car for thirty minutes while listening to a Debbie Gibson cover in Japanese. I even managed to maintain to maintain a straight face.


----------



## Aar

UberRalph said:


> I'm just curious, trying to get a sense of how long the average uber driver lasts and if it's related to their ratings..
> 
> Just state your rating with a screen shot cropped,
> Your city
> How long you've been driving and what car you use for uber..
> 
> View attachment 11635
> 
> 4.87
> Washington DC
> 6 months ~1450 trips
> Prius
> 
> No intention of leaving anytime soon.. But I do hate how many new drivers there are..


Almost 4000 rides in 7months 4.79


----------



## DrivenToDistraction

UberRalph said:


> I'm just curious, trying to get a sense of how long the average uber driver lasts and if it's related to their ratings..
> 
> Just state your rating with a screen shot cropped,
> Your city
> How long you've been driving and what car you use for uber..
> 
> View attachment 11635
> 
> 4.87
> Washington DC
> 6 months ~1450 trips
> Prius
> 
> No intention of leaving anytime soon.. But I do hate how many new drivers there are..


4.92. Been driving only six weeks or so. Don't expect to maintain that. But I've got a background in customer service (i.e., bullshitting,) so perhaps that is serving me well. Chicago and western suburbs. 2002 Camry with ridiculously low miles (which won't last either.) Sweet ride with leather seats, etc. I also carry a small cooler with bottled water, which I offer to everybody. Very few accept it, but all express what seems to be genuine delight that I offer it. Perhaps that helps me too.


----------



## teriyaki88

4.93
1,069 trips in 9 months


----------



## Horsebm

4.95 
1,115 trips since January of this year.


----------



## Saleem hatoum

1800 at 4.81. in seven months.
But last couple of weeks have been bad.
30 days are at 4.71...
I have decided to give everybody 1* because at the end of the day when I see my rating down I kinda get pissed at myself for being too nice to the riders.


----------



## UberRalph

Saleem hatoum said:


> 1800 at 4.81. in seven months.
> But last couple of weeks have been bad.
> 30 days are at 4.71...
> I have decided to give everybody 1* because at the end of the day when I see my rating down I kinda get pissed at myself for being too nice to the riders.


That's kinda ****ed up dude... I always rate the customer based on how they act.. I have also stopped picking up anyone below 4.8.. I'm really tired of dealing with these shitty people.


----------



## eyewall

I am a 4.83 after 183 trips (4.92 for the past 7 days). I picked someone up today with a 4.6 and I could see why. They took forever to come out of the building. When they did, they spent another 5 minutes at least making out with their girlfriend before saying goodbye (an airport run). Needless to say he got 3 stars from me because of the two waits. I should have cancelled but it was a good fare price wise.


----------



## G0ldenState

4.93

700+ rides

UberXL in San Fran. 

Started end of May


----------



## UBERZERKER

Lost Scandalous (L.A.)
Five-Oh
3.5 mo.
500+ rides
One throw up...LOL


----------



## xhydraspherex

4.84
305 trips 

Uber X in LA. 

Might have to start kissing ass otherwise my ratings are gonna keep goin down :/


----------



## UBERZERKER

xhydraspherex said:


> Might have to start kissing ass


Hey mane,
Make sure you chew some gum afterwards...LOL.

Some PAX's will be dix no matter what, but we gotta learn how to adapt to make dat feria ese..

Keep da good hustlin up homie.


----------



## Clifford Chong

910 trips and I'm currently at 4.68


----------



## KMANDERSON

UBERZERKER said:


> Lost Scandalous (L.A.)
> Five-Oh
> 3.5 mo.
> 500+ rides
> One throw up...LOL


how can you improve a 5.0


----------



## UBERZERKER

KMANDERSON said:


> how can you improve a 5.0


Exactly..
Sometimes DOOBER doesn't even realize what they write and send out..


----------



## KMANDERSON

UBERZERKER said:


> Exactly..
> Sometimes DOOBER doesn't even realize what they write and send out..


that uber for you sometimes


----------



## python134r

Down from 4.85 to 4.84, I've been on a rampage with pax lately cause I'm sick of the "Freakshow". Most of my pax are repeats in this market, I feel like I'm giving CBT to them........


----------



## eyewall

I went up from a 4.81 to a 4.83 in the last 36 hours and then back down to an even 4.8. All of the rides were essentially identical. Point A to B with no wrong turns or bad routes and no events out of the ordinary. I know the low ratings were on approximately 3 rides of the last 13. The only thing I can think of for one is they were hit with a 3.2x surge. I am at a loss for the others. I have a total of 230 rides so far.


----------



## Slick

aparks330 said:


> my rating is 4.54 and im kind of upset about it. the first night i did uber i did 8 trips and had a 5.0 after all my rides, and now all of a sudden i have this. =| i wish you could see what each trip rated you afterwards. i really cant recall anything going wrong in the last day to have this happen. (except for one lady that i kno rated me bad bc she needs jesus). i kno ratings dont = money but its nice to kno when you are doing a good job.


Im


----------



## Slick

eyewall said:


> I went up from a 4.81 to a 4.83 in the last 36 hours and then back down to an even 4.8. All of the rides were essentially identical. Point A to B with no wrong turns or bad routes and no events out of the ordinary. I know the low ratings were on approximately 3 rides of the last 13. The only thing I can think of for one is they were hit with a 3.2x surge. I am at a loss for the others. I have a total of 230 rides so far.


I'm having the same problem - all my passengers seem happy and gratefull yet my rateing drops everyday I don't understand why ? Iv been doing everything right I have a brand new clean car the passengers allways happy but my rateing are dropping - 44 trips in at 4.65


----------



## William1964

I'm at 4.68 overall and last 500 trips.

My point total has to be 2343/2500 for last 500
Point total is 3755/4005 in the last 801 trips overall.

There are 2500 points in 500 trips. 500*5=2500
(counting each star as one point)


Technically,


----------



## Kirri

Mine is 4,13 and it's been 10 days I have been driving. I did around 60 trips in total. Do I need to worry ?


----------



## ATL2SD

Kirri said:


> Mine is 4,13 and it's been 10 days I have been driving. I did around 60 trips in total. Do I need to worry ?


Yep.


----------



## eyewall

My rating took a hit and is 4.78 which is a sharp drop from 4.81 after well over 200 rides. I have noticed we have a lot of international students from China, and it is most often following those rides when I take a hit. I have nothing against them and do my best to negotiate language barriers, but no matter what it almost always happens.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk

I'm a 4.8. I still have received any feedback as to why it's not a 5.0. Only thing I can think of is that some guy was pissed that I didn't have USB ports everywhere and that I wasn't a wi-fi hotspot for the 6 minutes he was in the car.


----------



## Slick

I think the driver rateing system has flaws buts it's quick and so everybody will participate. I think sometimes people accidentally rate lower w the phone and why should they care to re enter when it's quicker to just complete rateing and tap out.


----------



## Slick

Slick said:


> I think the driver rateing system has flaws buts it's quick and so everybody will participate. I think sometimes people accidentally rate lower w the phone and why should they care to re enter when it's quicker to just complete rateing and tap out.


I also think other clients don't Realize that we must maintain above 4.6 and these are the people that tend to be critical of everything so they look for reasons to mark down a star. # flawed rateings.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk

It's funny. I wear a dress outfit to drive (including tie), have a safe, comfortable and clean car, open and close the door for passengers, chat when necessary, silent when necessary and greet them with smiles and a handshake and yet some still feel the need to only give four stars. Apparently, someone still expected an HJ on top of it.

...and no, they don't realize it at all. Someone asked me (on a $6.50 fare, "where all the free shit was." Wahh? He had me confused with a FEMA aid station. Others want wi-fi, USB ports, mirrors, etc. I'm now supposed to be a mobile command center for those of the short attentioned, confusing a 10 minute ride with an intercontinental flight on Virgin Airlines. Saturday, a guy asked me what his movie choices were for the drop down DVD player. Oh, it never ends.


----------



## BlackDog

KMANDERSON said:


> you not getting paid enough to offer water and mints either


24 waters for $ 3.99 and mints for 1.49 last me at least a week. And a $12 phone charger. Why wouldn't you want to do that for customers. It sometimes yields tips that easily pay for everything with one tip per week. Plus I am sure it helps my ratings overall.


----------



## HiFareLoRate

4.94, just passed 500 rides.


----------



## UberXTampa

If I feel a rider might not know about the rating system, I explain how it is a two way street where we as drivers as well rate riders after every ride.

And we often do not pickup low rated pax for fear of getting an asshole in our cars. Make it personal, let them obsess about low ratings as well. It is effective. Many times people react to a 4.9 rating "I don't know which a-hole driver rated me low, I am a 5 star rider".

I further tell them for a driver to get fired from this job, on average 1 out of 10'riders are enough to rate him low. It might help them rate me more carefully.


----------



## tohellwithu

More then 4700-4.8...quit driving...


----------



## ubergirl2015

I am 4.79 after 30 rides.
I had riders hop on and asked me for gum immediately. I didn't have it and she gave me a bad rating. Btw are water and gum mandatorly in stock? Why riders rated me below standard because I don't have freebies for them? They paid higher rate for taxi cab they won't give customer anything and Uber meant to be more economy from point A to point B but riders demand more.


----------



## glados

ubergirl2015 said:


> Btw are water and gum mandatorly in stock?


No


----------



## ubergirl2015

UberXTampa said:


> If I feel a rider might not know about the rating system, I explain how it is a two way street where we as drivers as well rate riders after every ride.
> 
> And we often do not pickup low rated pax for fear of getting an asshole in our cars. Make it personal, let them obsess about low ratings as well. It is effective. Many times people react to a 4.9 rating "I don't know which a-hole driver rated me low, I am a 5 star rider".
> 
> I further tell them for a driver to get fired from this job, on average 1 out of 10'riders are enough to rate him low. It might help them rate me more carefully.


Is that any way you could know each rider rated you low?


----------



## ubergirl2015

Neil Yaremchuk said:


> It's funny. I wear a dress outfit to drive (including tie), have a safe, comfortable and clean car, open and close the door for passengers, chat when necessary, silent when necessary and greet them with smiles and a handshake and yet some still feel the need to only give four stars. Apparently, someone still expected an HJ on top of it.
> 
> ...and no, they don't realize it at all. Someone asked me (on a $6.50 fare, "where all the free shit was." Wahh? He had me confused with a FEMA aid station. Others want wi-fi, USB ports, mirrors, etc. I'm now supposed to be a mobile command center for those of the short attentioned, confusing a 10 minute ride with an intercontinental flight on Virgin Airlines. Saturday, a guy asked me what his movie choices were for the drop down DVD player. Oh, it never ends.


People go for cheaper rides demands a lot. Well they probably were spoiled by some drivers who provides free this free that to get higher ratings. Riders didn't know/ care uber driver ain't making all that much and we are paying for gas. Dare him to ask a cab driver for free shit! I don't know what I would say if I happened to have a rider like this.


----------



## ubergirl2015

BlackDog said:


> 24 waters for $ 3.99 and mints for 1.49 last me at least a week. And a $12 phone charger. Why wouldn't you want to do that for customers. It sometimes yields tips that easily pay for everything with one tip per week. Plus I am sure it helps my ratings overall.


I thought about doing that to hustle tips but lately people expects water and gum are standard amenities along with such a short low-fare ride. If you don't give water (ran out) they would give bad ratings.


----------



## ubergirl2015

UberRalph said:


> That's kinda ****ed up dude... I always rate the customer based on how they act.. I have also stopped picking up anyone below 4.8.. I'm really tired of dealing with these shitty people.


I didn't know if I rate them bad then they see it they might rate me bad as revenge. I rated them bad they would be still fine, they rated me bad I will lose my uber job! I usually rate them 5 stars in front of their face but still they won't do the same even I have done nothing wrong during the whole trip and they seemed happy.


----------



## ubergirl2015

kindler said:


> From one female driver to another I can say I've had the same experience. I honestly think it's female riders who rate me low, especially if they're boyfriend/husband is too chatty with me. It happened the other day when a girl and her boyfriend got in and everytime her bf talked to me, she would re direct the conversation away from me. When they got out, he said goodbye and waved, while she literally pulled him out of the car and never even said a word to me. She rated me 1* because my rating took a HUGE DIVE. This has happened over and over. It's tricky because women are catty a lot, but yet some of my best riders (and tippers) have been really cool women!! It's gotten to a point where I get nervous if I see a female name on the app to pick up. I definitely skip them if they have a low rating and a female name, no matter how much it's surging!


How can you see ratings from each individual rides? I have been playing with my uber account I couldn't found it anywhere!


----------



## DocT

ubergirl2015 said:


> I didn't know if I rate them bad then they see it they might rate me bad as revenge. I rated them bad they would be still fine, they rated me bad I will lose my uber job! I usually rate them 5 stars in front of their face but still they won't do the same even I have done nothing wrong during the whole trip and they seemed happy.


Give them the 5* in FRONT of the pax, but do NOT "submit" the rating. Wait till you drive away, THEN change the rating and submit it.


----------



## DocT

ubergirl2015 said:


> How can you see ratings from each individual rides? I have been playing with my uber account I couldn't found it anywhere!


You can't see what each individual rider has rated you. Best you can do is see your 7-day rating from pax who rated you within that period.

They don't give you a tip? Give them a 4*. Check out all the threads about tipping in the Tips forum: https://uberpeople.net/forums/Gratuity/


----------



## DocT

ubergirl2015 said:


> I didn't know if I rate them bad then they see it they might rate me bad as revenge. I rated them bad they would be still fine, they rated me bad I will lose my uber job! I usually rate them 5 stars in front of their face but still they won't do the same even I have done nothing wrong during the whole trip and they seemed happy.


*Don't worry about your rating.*

Keep driving them safely from point A to point B. That is all that is required of you.
Keep your car clean (windows inside and out, floors, exterior).
Try to keep your car's interior smelling nice (there's a good thread on air fresheners here as well).
SMILE. If that's you in your avatar, a smile would definitely get you a 5* from me. 
Be positive in front of pax. Always agree with pax in a conversation.

After more and more trips, your rating will eventually go back up.


----------



## DocT

ubergirl2015 said:


> I am 4.79 after 30 rides.
> I had riders hop on and asked me for gum immediately. I didn't have it and she gave me a bad rating. Btw are water and gum mandatorly in stock? Why riders rated me below standard because I don't have freebies for them? They paid higher rate for taxi cab they won't give customer anything and Uber meant to be more economy from point A to point B but riders demand more.


Do NOT put up that sign in your car. That is a guaranteed low rating from passengers! And if pax reports it to Uber, you may be deactivated.


----------



## The_One

ubergirl2015 said:


> How can you see ratings from each individual rides? I have been playing with my uber account I couldn't found it anywhere!


You can't, even if you did, it would make no difference.


----------



## FusaichiPegasusK

Had really poor ratings lately & I'm not sure why, as nothing has changed. I've been driving about a month now & I honestly feel like I'm doing better now as far as fewer navigation errors & finding pax quickly, yet for some reason, my ratings are lower!

I tend to drive mostly on weekends during football games & so there is a ton of surge pricing & traffic, which I suspect is affecting my rating. I have been making an effort to drive at least 1-2 rides during weekday evenings over the last few days so that I can hopefully boost my ratings up some! I'm at 4.78 right now on the dash, my 7 day is only 4.55 but at least my dash score has been rising.


----------



## eyewall

My rating has been in free fall in the last week from the low 4.8's to the 4.7's. I have no explanation other than these things must happen in streaks.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk

If more people tipped and Uber took less than the 28% they take from me now, I would certainly consider waters and mints but the reality is I just don't want people eating and drinking in my vehicle. A guy told me today that his first ride with Uber was two weeks ago in South Florida. He said the drivers refused to take tips so he asked me if I take tips. Asked him if he felt my presentation (pressed pants, shirt and tie) was professional, the vehicle to be clean and comfortable and the drive quick but safe. He answered yes to all three and I in turn asked him, with those qualifications, did he feel a tip appropriate. He said yes and gave me $5.00. Uber is conditioning riders to not tip, plain and simple. Some genuinely don't know or think South Florida works the same as Detroit. That's honest but the reality is simple: tip everyone in the service industry regardless of service. Drivers, this goes double for you.


----------



## William1964

ubergirl2015 said:


> How can you see ratings from each individual rides? I have been playing with my uber account I couldn't found it anywhere!


Take one week off. Your rating for one day and 7 day will be a - no ratings. Take one trip. Log off. Wait until you get a rating for that ride. Your one day rating will show up. You can then take another trip and wait until you are rated. Your one day rating will have to trips if your 5-star rating drops, you'll know that passenger rated you low

From there you have to do math or take a week off and start over.

If you want to make a flash quitting, & I had to include this, when that first low rating comes in all you have to do is call the customer and let them know how you feel about it. They may not even report you.


----------



## UberRalph

William1964 said:


> Take one week off. Your rating for one day and 7 day will be a - no ratings. Take one trip. Log off. Wait until you get a rating for that ride. Your one day rating will show up. You can then take another trip and wait until you are rated. Your one day rating will have to trips if your 5-star rating drops, you'll know that passenger rated you low
> 
> From there you have to do math or take a week off and start over.
> 
> If you want to make a flash quitting, & I had to include this, when that first low rating comes in all you have to do is call the customer and let them know how you feel about it. They may not even report you.


You can't call them once the ride is over, but I do keep up with the 1 day and 7 day ratings, it's the only way to get a sense of who rated you bad.. I check after every 2 or 3 trips for the 1 day average.. It's usually always 5 stars unless you picked up an asshole and it drops, then you know who it was.. 
I wouldn't call anyone back, pretty sure that's going to lead to problems.. I usually get mad though when someone rates me poorly and I don't understand why, but if I know why then I don't care as much..


----------



## William1964

4.66. If you've ever seen the Wizard of Oz when Dorothy is being held captive by Maleficent, she's sitting there watching the hourglass watching the sand fall from the top to the bottom, and she knows that when the top of the hourglass is gone the Wicked Witch of the West it's going to kill her.

Another analogy would be a death row inmate watching the clock as the second hand approaches midnight.

The only differences are we find out for this job and all of the problems hassles dangers I come with it instead of being forced to do this against our will.

And now that I've read people are being deactivated and then reactivated for less income forced or asked to pay a higher commission uber simply because everyone is being rated.

4 ratings to drop as fast as they are, all the passengers are saying we're making mistakes on every trip. But we know how we drive and because we're trying to avoid a low rating, it just doesn't make any sense.

We get to see on our summary that we took 50 trips 44 of them were 5 stars 6 of them or not, while the four star ratings might cause little damage one two and three star ratings buy one or two people are the ratings think it is deactivated

I have personally never seen my rating go up. Yet, I recall several times where I've checked my daily and weekly stats only to say 23 17 14 five star ratings while the report shows 5-star rating during those 23 17 14 trips. And at the same time watch my rating go down after two trips


----------



## JMBF831

BlackDog said:


> 24 waters for $ 3.99 and mints for 1.49 last me at least a week. And a $12 phone charger. Why wouldn't you want to do that for customers. It sometimes yields tips that easily pay for everything with one tip per week. Plus I am sure it helps my ratings overall.


I went through an entire 24-case of waters and did not get one single tip. I also went through a few packs of gum and did not get a single tip. Highly doubt you're making much by buying those extras.

Note: I am a very professional driver, 4.9 over 500 trips and a clean, nice car.


----------



## JMBF831

ubergirl2015 said:


> I thought about doing that to hustle tips but lately people expects water and gum are standard amenities along with such a short low-fare ride. If you don't give water (ran out) they would give bad ratings.


You really won't get compensated (tips wise) for extras. I went against what people said in the forum which was: "Don't do it, it only makes them feel more entitled and makes the other drivers who don't do it look bad, and you won't be tipped anyway!"

But I didn't believe the forum people and provided the extras anyway. I thought to myself, surely a few passengers will say, "Thank you for the water!" And leave even $2. Nope lol

A 24-pack water case and 2 packs of gum later, I have to say the people in this forum were right...Not a single passenger tipped.


----------



## [email protected]

Sebikun20 said:


> I'm at 4.84
> 
> Rating went up a lot avoiding late nights on weekends
> 
> I now do 4am to 12pm, then 4pm to 9pm on weekends Sat and Sun
> 
> Rest of the week Tuesday through Friday I do 6am to 12pm then 4pm to 7pm on and off


If you look like your pic, of coarse, your ratings are going to stay high! !!!!!!!!-I mean really!!!


----------



## JMBF831

[email protected] said:


> If you look like your pic, of coarse, your ratings are going to stay high! !!!!!!!!-I mean really!!!


Easy, now...


----------



## wjd1010

4.94

A little over 800 rides


----------



## JMBF831

wjd1010 said:


> 4.94
> 
> A little over 800 rides
> 
> View attachment 14755


Very impressive. Day crowd? Night/drunk crowd?


----------



## wjd1010

I think that's the key. It's 98% morning to evening crowd. I quit around 10pm. Mostly airport runs and couples going to dinner.


----------



## William1964

Really nice. I'm still at 4.66 mostly overnights 1 a.m. to 5 a.m. 8:30 pm to 3 a.m. out of 900 rides maybe 35 in the daylight.

If it's not the night crowd the only other thing I can come up with is the $3,000 silver and gold bracelets on my arm. They double as a necklace.

I certainly check my verbal attitude at the door. If the car was any cleaner uber would have paid for it.

Get compliments on my music all the time. People say my car has a pleasant smell. God knows I do my laundry every 5 days sleep on clean sheets.

Then there is the outward attitude such as having $3,000 of gold on your arm.

There is also hidden attitude it's something we can't help. The things that we do that make us feel good things most people don't know or think about. Like the one that comes from sleeping naked and living like a nudist 4 months out of the year and having clean clothes and sleeping on clean sheets. Its just healthier provides a better night sleep let your body breathe etcetera etcetera

The things that come with age and experience. I have no parents. I have a bachelor's degree. I am twice your age. I remember when John Lennon was shot. Thank you

Here's an attitude that you might have seen. You pick up a couple the woman pays. You pick up a couple there are two stops the woman gets out first.

I'm not giving up my bracelets man 3 ounces I bought them to wear them. You should see the attitude they give off when I'm in all black


----------



## UberRalph

William1964 said:


> Really nice. I'm still at 4.66 mostly overnights 1 a.m. to 5 a.m. 8:30 pm to 3 a.m. out of 900 rides maybe 35 in the daylight.
> 
> If it's not the night crowd the only other thing I can come up with is the $3,000 silver and gold bracelets on my arm. They double as a necklace.
> 
> I certainly check my verbal attitude at the door. If the car was any cleaner uber would have paid for it.
> 
> Get compliments on my music all the time. People say my car has a pleasant smell. God knows I do my laundry every 5 days sleep on clean sheets.
> 
> Then there is the outward attitude such as having $3,000 of gold on your arm.
> 
> There is also hidden attitude it's something we can't help. The things that we do that make us feel good things most people don't know or think about. Like the one that comes from sleeping naked and living like a nudist 4 months out of the year and having clean clothes and sleeping on clean sheets. Its just healthier provides a better night sleep let your body breathe etcetera etcetera
> 
> The things that come with age and experience. I have no parents. I have a bachelor's degree. I am twice your age. I remember when John Lennon was shot. Thank you
> 
> Here's an attitude that you might have seen. You pick up a couple the woman pays. You pick up a couple there are two stops the woman gets out first.
> 
> I'm not giving up my bracelets man 3 ounces I bought them to wear them. You should see the attitude they give off when I'm in all black


Lol.......... Dude no one is looking at your bracelet or rating you bad because of it...... And I'm pretty sure the passages don't care if you sleep naked either....
But yea if your attitude is shitty and you brag about how much you spent on a bracelet, then yea you might get bad ratings...


----------



## Stone_zou

Three weeks in Sydney
91 trips, all ratings I've got: 
5->4.5 -> 4.05 -> 4.14 -> 4.34 -> 4.46->4.51->4.56->4.60->(after one night shift: 6pm-2:30am)4.48;
Then an email was received from Uber: Your uberX Account is at Risk.


----------



## JMBF831

Stone_zou said:


> Three weeks in Sydney
> 91 trips, all ratings I've got:
> 5->4.5 -> 4.05 -> 4.14 -> 4.34 -> 4.46->4.51->4.56->4.60->(after one night shift: 6pm-2:30am)4.48;
> Then an email was received from Uber: Your uberX Account is at Risk.


You will have to bring your rating up to 4.7 or risk deactivation. What do you think you can change? Also, don't be afraid to tell pax that Uber's rating system is flawed and anything less than a 5* rating for me is telling Uber to deactivate my account immediately.


----------



## UberNorthStar

Hi, Super Nintendo Chalmers,

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement. (Click your "Profile" on Dashboard (Uber Partner Website Click "Legal".)

New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration.*

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## IckyDoody

After one month/471 trips in Orange county/LA my rating is 4.8.
I smoke (not in my car).
I'm a generally smelly being.
I work nights/late nights.
I skip most college pickups (except at USC, it gets a bad rap in the LA subforum but you can make a decent hourly quickly turning over USC minfares during late night hours with no traffic).
I keep my car immaculate, it's 11 years old but pax often say it looks new. My car is spacious, rides smoothly and has leather seats.
I probably average 1 missed turn in every 8 trips. I'm navigationally challenged, always have been, although I've improved a bit since I started driving uber.
I turn my radio off during most trips, particularly short trips.
I'm naturally courteous and accommodating, almost to a fault.
I'm usually not anxious to converse with pax but I'm not rude... well, occasionally I'm cold to people who leave careless pins (like dead center in the middle of a busy intersection... literally in the street) and people who want to make food/grocery stops.
I'm definitely cold to LA snob/assholes but that's just par for the course. If I smile at you as you enter my car and you scowl at me, I know your saying I'm not worth the time and energy to be civil. 

Overall, I feel that I provide better service than people deserve. I've had a few trips where a felt I let a genuinely good person down and tons of trips where I'm left with $2.40 and 0 self respect.


----------



## Drewsouth

all the drivers rating depends on wether or not the pax is having a good or bad day childish spoiled entitled pax. there was a hair on my chair omg 2 star bastard


----------



## UberNorthStar

Hi, IckyDoody, Drewsouth.

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement. (Clickyour "Profile" on Dashboard Uber PartnerWebsite. Click "Legal".)

New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration.*

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## nooneyouknowof

Sometimes I tell my passengers as they are getting out, "Thank you! I'll give you 5 stars!". Then hopefully they feel the need to give me 5 stars as well. I've done about 90 trips in 10 days and have a 4.87 rating. 4.96 in the past 7 days. Got dinged by a drunk B my very first night because I didn't know where the bar was that she wanted to go to (she hadn't entered the destination).


----------



## ChasDriver

At the end of each trip, say something like, "thank you for being 5-star passengers" and your ratings will climb.


----------



## Lord Summerisle

ubergirl2015 said:


> People go for cheaper rides demands a lot. Well they probably were spoiled by some drivers who provides free this free that to get higher ratings. Riders didn't know/ care uber driver ain't making all that much and we are paying for gas. Dare him to ask a cab driver for free shit! I don't know what I would say if I happened to have a rider like this.


Dare to ask a cab driver for an aux cord to play your ghetto rap!


----------



## William1964

4.65 losing one point every 15 trips I only have 75 trips left. I gave everyone candy they opened a few doors. The rating system is designed for failure and anger disappointment. It's even worse than that now it seems designed have people reenlist with uber getting in higher commission in the one the signed up for


----------



## William1964

When I got home I did my math.

I lose one point every 27 rides. I have about 135 rides left before I met 4.6.

My one day rating 27 trip is 4.92. My 7 day trip rating is 4.7. 91 trips,

So my questions are if 10% of my trips comes to 4.7 why did my rating go down 2 points, it should have gone up four points

For the one day 4.92 rating 5% of of 500 trips, 27 and my rating went down 1. When it should have gone up 2 points

Something is definitely wrong.


----------



## Two oh six




----------



## Two oh six

Nearly 1000 rides.


----------



## RomanRon

4.85


----------



## William1964

I'm currently getting 2 different numbers on my ass. When I first login the app says I'm 4.68 stars. 10 minutes in today, it goes down to 4.66.

It's been holding steady like that for four straight days. 950 rides


----------



## IckyDoody

God damn these asshole 1-star giving college kids. I'm never looking at my 1 day history again, ever. damn it.


----------



## Teksaz

My rating continues to take a beating and there's absolutely no reason for it. Pax have been throwing a substantial amount of tips my way and 98% of my given rides end with happy pax.

Uber, I feel is behind this and until they become transparent and let us see what's really going on, we have no recourse. They can manipulate anything they want to and we can't do anything about it.

I see a lot of undeserved deactivation's coming down the pipe. #UberStrike


----------



## msuberlady

4.82 rating and I've done 112 trips.


----------



## Dadas 773

4.86 after 1004 rides. This current one is the highest rating I have ever had.


----------



## Marlan P.

UberX/UberSelect - Modified 2012 VW GTI AUTOBAUN 300hp
Doing this 5 months now
1223 trips
4.92
Top 10% in cleveland
Uber Cleveland called me and 9 other people to help out with an event 10-19-15, 18 an hr


----------



## UberRalph




----------



## python134r

Still Between 4.82 and 4.84, approx 1500 rides ,1300 rated and 1250 5-Star


----------



## Teksaz




----------



## Backdash

Wait, whats the purpose of this thread?


----------



## Teksaz

I figure it's just a feel good thread if you have a descent rating, other than that it's kind of worthless like 50% of the other threads on this forum. 

11 pages. I guess there may be a purpose.


----------



## Backdash

Teksaz said:


> I figure it's just a feel good thread if you have a descent rating


I see, balances out the feel bad about the rest of the process thing.
Got it....


----------



## UberRalph

Backdash said:


> I see, balances out the feel bad about the rest of the process thing.
> Got it....


You replied when I first started the thread and here you go again lol what's your rating? Are you still driving for uber?


----------



## uberisti

4.77 rating. This rating system is shoddy to say the least. Passenger last week told me she had a 70 year old lady driver with a driver rating of 3.8. Driver kept begging her for a 5* rating. I think its aweful how uber stresses their "partners" out with this rating bullcrap. Uber is desperate for drivers i doubt they will deactivate a driver for falling below 4.6 rating. As for offering pax water, gum or whatever else...hell no! raise our rates and I may consider it. I may offer them some ****** water though. Tons of ******bag pax in southern california. pax screws up inputting destination address then gives drivers bad rating for taking them to wrong address. I have seen the very ugly nature of people driving for uber.


----------



## Bill Collector

Finally all of my last 500 riders gave me five stars! What's the point of aiming for 5 star score anyway? Show me the money! Where is my bonus Uber?


----------



## dirtylee

Who makes more, a 4.95 BMW driver or a 4.75 2005 Honda on uber x?

This thread is pointless & stupid.


----------



## BlackWidow911

2,864 rides in the past week went from 4.81 to 4.74. Making money in tips though. This rating system sucks


----------



## lilibugz

4.86
Bay Area, CA
Almost a month - 55 total trips
Ford Fusion


----------



## Theairsho

It appears that night driving attracts lower ratings



aparks330 said:


> my rating is 4.54 and im kind of upset about it. the first night i did uber i did 8 trips and had a 5.0 after all my rides, and now all of a sudden i have this. =| i wish you could see what each trip rated you afterwards. i really cant recall anything going wrong in the last day to have this happen. (except for one lady that i kno rated me bad bc she needs jesus). i kno ratings dont = money but its nice to kno when you are doing a good job.


----------



## UberRalph

Bill Collector said:


> Finally all of my last 500 riders gave me five stars! What's the point of aiming for 5 star score anyway? Show me the money! Where is my bonus Uber?
> View attachment 38292


How!???


----------



## UberRalph

dirtylee said:


> Who makes more, a 4.95 BMW driver or a 4.75 2005 Honda on uber x?
> 
> This thread is pointless & stupid.


Lol so you have 4.75 and you drive a civic? That's cool too bro, no need to bash the thread for you shitty rating. And you asked a tricky question. Neither one makes more, the Prius makes more.


----------



## Theairsho

UberRalph said:


> How!???


Find that hard to belive


----------



## Bill Collector

Theairsho said:


> Find that hard to belive


That's what I said when I saw it last week... Must have been software glitch.. Back to 4.93 again! Glad I saved that screenshot.


----------



## dirtylee

UberRalph said:


> Lol so you have 4.75 and you drive a civic? That's cool too bro, no need to bash the thread for you shitty rating. And you asked a tricky question. Neither one makes more, the Prius makes more.


I don't drive a civic, it's much worse than that.


----------



## ubersan

Mine took a nose dive by from 4.87 to 4.70 when I started to give honest ratings other than 5 stars and when I asked people to buckle up in the DC area. Since then, it's a difficult slog moving rating up.

140/163 @ 4.70
142/165 @4.70
145/168 @4.71
146/169 @4.71
147/170 @4.71
149/172 @4.72
150/173 @4.72
159/183 @4.73 (one 4 star for dude who didn't like the route he chose)
160/184 @4.73
165/190 @4.73 out of 251 total trips (one 4 star for dude who didn't like that there were speed bumps in the road).

So at this rate it will take 100, 5-stars to get me to 4.8 if i do not get any 4stars or lower. 3 or lower kicks me back .02+


----------



## Dog

Going okay... Some pax are entitled pieces of shit.


----------



## Dog

Marlan P. said:


> UberX/UberSelect - Modified 2012 VW GTI AUTOBAUN 300hp
> Doing this 5 months now
> 1223 trips
> 4.92
> Top 10% in cleveland
> Uber Cleveland called me and 9 other people to help out with an event 10-19-15, 18 an hr


No. Mother. ****ed. That. Wants. To. Live.

Will rate you bad


----------



## janewalch

4.95 with 1300+ rides. About 7 months driving. Los Angeles.


----------



## Dog

janewalch said:


> 4.95 with 1300+ rides. About 7 months driving. Los Angeles.
> View attachment 38872


Why do Americans get all these bonuses etc and Australians get sweet eff all


----------



## PeterNorth

2.7. Only cause I don't stop Ubering and when I have to pee I usually pee on the lawns of the people I am waiting for. I am pretty sure that's what keeps me from hitting 3.0


----------



## Alexsydney

Bill Collector said:


> Finally all of my last 500 riders gave me five stars! What's the point of aiming for 5 star score anyway? Show me the money! Where is my bonus Uber?
> View attachment 38292


Photoshop, score doesn't tally up right.


----------



## Bill Collector

Alexsydney said:


> Photoshop, score doesn't tally up right.


I swear I didn't Photoshop.. It came like that one day for few minutes. But it is possible to get five star rating if one gets all five stars for last 500: trips.


----------



## saucy05

Bill Collector said:


> Finally all of my last 500 riders gave me five stars! What's the point of aiming for 5 star score anyway? Show me the money! Where is my bonus Uber?
> View attachment 38292


I don't believe this is real. Unless you are giving UberX rides in a Bentley.


----------



## TomInVegas

_"God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change;

Courage, to change the things I can;

And the WISDOM to know the difference._"

Heck. A lot of this seems to be just unecessary obsession, eventually spiraling into _anxiety_.

We just cannot change what a PAX is going to think or do, sometimes unfairly and/or in violation of The Golden Rule.

Just.let.it.go............

And enjoy the "ride" (life itself)


----------



## UberMeansSuper

saucy05 said:


> I don't believe this is real. Unless you are giving UberX rides in a Bentley.


> 5.00 rating
> Top Reported Issue: Cleanliness

LOL! Gotta give it to him, them's some impressive Photoshoppin' skills.


----------



## Ubernic

Uber found a new way to drop my rating. I was at 4.75 67 rated, 56 5 stars. Then it was 4.74 68 rated 56 5 stars, someone gave me a 4 star I guess. Then it immediately changed to 68 rated 57 5 stars, meaning I actually gained a 5 star, maybe the presin changed it? However Uber has kept my average at 4.74 like if I received a bad rating. So ridiculous.


----------



## saucy05

Ubernic said:


> Uber found a new way to drop my rating. I was at 4.75 67 rated, 56 5 stars. Then it was 4.74 68 rated 56 5 stars, someone gave me a 4 star I guess. Then it immediately changed to 68 rated 57 5 stars, meaning I actually gained a 5 star, maybe the presin changed it? However Uber has kept my average at 4.74 like if I received a bad rating. So ridiculous.


Dude you are WAY obsessed with your rating. Mid 70's are above average for newbies and with more practice it will go up eventually. In a year or so, you are going to go back to these posts and laugh at yourself for being so paranoid.


----------



## UberLaLa

Dog said:


> Why do Americans get all these bonuses etc and Australians get sweet eff all


Because we are whining tarts! lol


----------



## Ubernic

saucy05 said:


> Dude you are WAY obsessed with your rating. Mid 70's are above average for newbies and with more practice it will go up eventually. In a year or so, you are going to go back to these posts and laugh at yourself for being so paranoid.


Yes, yes I am. I think I will too, 4.75 feels so good though. Such a hard climb when it takes so many 5 stars to move back up. I swear it felt like quitting time when I went from 4.77 to 4.61 in one rating, it took forever to get that back up. Also I got that deactivation threat from Uber when I hit 4.61. It was my first week, I mean, how brutal is that psychologically to get a new gig that you are enjoying, you are trying to develop a strategy to make money, got your mind on being a good driver, then immediately get pressured to sell imaginary stars to customers or you lose your job. All of a sudden everything else is on the back burner because you need to focus on selling stars.


----------



## UberLaLa

Ubernic said:


> Yes, yes I am. I think I will too, 4.75 feels so good though. Such a hard climb when it takes so many 5 stars to move back up. I swear it felt like quitting time when I went from 4.77 to 4.61 in one rating, it took forever to get that back up. Also I got that deactivation threat from Uber when I hit 4.61. It was my first week, I mean, how brutal is that psychologically to get a new gig that you are enjoying, you are trying to develop a strategy to make money, got your mind on being a good driver, then immediately get pressured to sell imaginary stars to customers or you lose your job. All of a sudden everything else is on the back burner because you need to focus on selling stars.


Sell nothing....get pax safely from Point A to Point B. Say hello, speak when spoken to, do zero _handouts _(e.g. water, gum, etc.) - trust me...you'll get into 4.8 or 4.9 over time this way. So long as you and your car smell good.


----------



## Fshdaspcl

I use to worry about ratings. The first day after my first drives I was a 3.2 a week later I was a 3.6 now I am a 4.87 over 500 rated drives have never handed out water or gum. My car is clean smells good and I get people where they want to go.

Now I worry about getting new tires......


----------



## tommyboy

Ratings are subjective if a rider rate almost all rides 4 and you get a 4 that's really a 5. And the reverse is just as true got 4.5 last week and 4.95 this week same service. In short it's luck in the short run but if you maintain 4.8 which is easy your ok. At 4.6 look in the mirror something not right car clean smoke bad navigation there's a problem


----------



## Honey Chum

UberRalph said:


> I'm just curious, trying to get a sense of how long the average uber driver lasts and if it's related to their ratings..
> 
> Just state your rating with a screen shot cropped,
> Your city
> How long you've been driving and what car you use for uber..
> 
> View attachment 11635
> 
> 4.87
> Washington DC
> 6 months ~1450 trips
> Prius
> 
> No intention of leaving anytime soon.. But I do hate how many new drivers there are..


Ratings


----------



## Honey Chum

Ratings fall when any complaint is reported against u. Keep checking feedback. It really sucks. u r on the mercy of the rider all the time. shdaspcl, post: 1072544, member: 41737"]I use to worry about ratings. The first day after my first drives I was a 3.2 a week later I was a 3.6 now I am a 4.87 over 500 rated drives have never handed out water or gum. My car is clean smells good and I get people where they want to go.

Now I worry about getting new tires......[/QUOTE]
Rating db


----------



## Honey Chum

I used to conversate with all the riders but now I have realised that few of them have fake attitude or had a bad day. These r the one who really Rate u low. now i judge the mood and act accordingly. .so far it's working. After 319 trips I am at 4.78.


----------



## 14gIV

true story:

i had a middle eastern driver who was very nice excitedly show me he was a 5.0 and something like 4500 trips

i was actually quite impressed...the trip ended so i gave 3stars

about 3 days later guess what i got the same driver again....i said Heyyyyy Mr 5.0 stars!!! he said "Hi I'm 4.98 now but thanks"

not sure if that was cause of me or not but thought i'd share

got to my destination and.................. *BooooooM* 2 stars this time hahahaha lol #yolo


----------



## tohunt4me

14gIV said:


> true story:
> 
> i had a middle eastern driver who was very nice excitedly show me he was a 5.0 and something like 4500 trips
> 
> i was actually quite impressed...the trip ended so i gave 3stars
> 
> about 3 days later guess what i got the same driver again....i said Heyyyyy Mr 5.0 stars!!! he said "Hi I'm 4.98 now but thanks"
> 
> not sure if that was cause of me or not but thought i'd share
> 
> got to my destination and.................. *BooooooM* 2 stars this time hahahaha lol #yolo


----------



## UberRalph

14gIV said:


> true story:
> 
> i had a middle eastern driver who was very nice excitedly show me he was a 5.0 and something like 4500 trips
> 
> i was actually quite impressed...the trip ended so i gave 3stars
> 
> about 3 days later guess what i got the same driver again....i said Heyyyyy Mr 5.0 stars!!! he said "Hi I'm 4.98 now but thanks"
> 
> not sure if that was cause of me or not but thought i'd share
> 
> got to my destination and.................. *BooooooM* 2 stars this time hahahaha lol #yolo


Wtf? What an asshole... Why would you do that?


----------



## tohunt4me

UberRalph said:


> Wtf? What an asshole... Why would you do that?


Mean ,isn't it ?


----------



## saucy05

14gIV said:


> true story:
> 
> i had a middle eastern driver who was very nice excitedly show me he was a 5.0 and something like 4500 trips
> 
> i was actually quite impressed...the trip ended so i gave 3stars
> 
> about 3 days later guess what i got the same driver again....i said Heyyyyy Mr 5.0 stars!!! he said "Hi I'm 4.98 now but thanks"
> 
> not sure if that was cause of me or not but thought i'd share
> 
> got to my destination and.................. *BooooooM* 2 stars this time hahahaha lol #yolo


Find it hard to believe someone could get a perfect 5 out of 500 rides. Even if he was the best driver on earth, some would give him lower than five stars accidently or simply because they didn't like his name.


----------



## Uberbrethren

It's human to want a good rating. Think they are dinging drivers for some cancellations, which hurts.


----------



## 14gIV

UberRalph said:


> Wtf? What an asshole... Why would you do that?


I thought he was pulling my leg and showing me something fake just so I would give him 5stars. 
Well guess he wasn't faking whoops!!


----------



## 14gIV

saucy05 said:


> Find it hard to believe someone could get a perfect 5 out of 500 rides. Even if he was the best driver on earth, some would give him lower than five stars accidently or simply because they didn't like his name.


It's possible I've seen it for myself


----------



## UberReallySucks

Backdash said:


> My rating is:
> I don't care...


Mine is I couldn't care less


----------



## melxjr

saucy05 said:


> Find it hard to believe someone could get a perfect 5 out of 500 rides. Even if he was the best driver on earth, some would give him lower than five stars accidently or simply because they didn't like his name.


not a perfect 5... It's true


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

I'm at 4.69, which I think is pretty good being I have an old car in a wealthy state and most of my passengers are drunk so I've surely gotten some low ratings accidentally. I also never ask for a rating.

The top 20% in my region are at 4.80, so statistically I figure mine is slightly better than average, which is all I expect.


----------



## saucy05

melxjr said:


> not a perfect 5... It's true


High 90's out of 100 are not that hard, even I get those. Come back and talk to me when you get 4.99 out of 500.


----------



## melxjr

saucy05 said:


> High 90's out of 100 are not that hard, even I get those. Come back and talk to me when you get 4.99 out of 500.


I've maintained this rating along the way, but okay. obviously 4.99 is doing something wrong.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Last I checked it was 4.82. The ratings are a joke, since anyone can rate you anything even if you do provide "above and beyond" service.


----------



## TONY-T

4.95 with 1238 trips. I drive a 2013 Toyota corolla ascent sport hatch.

Been driving for 10 months


----------



## Uberinian

2015 clean altima

200 trips

4.78

I don't even do anything. I shut up and drive. Don't know why the hell people would give lower.


----------



## UXDriver

Uberinian said:


> 2015 clean altima
> 
> 200 trips
> 
> 4.78
> 
> I don't even do anything. I shut up and drive. Don't know why the hell people would give lower.


5.0 customers rate lower unless you give them the chat

Low rated customers rate lower

Oh and some fools offer water mints chocolates ipads projectors etc for no reason at all


----------



## EGON

I wondered why people do not want to take them in my car


----------



## EX_

Do yourselves a favor and avoid driving in college towns if you can. Student pax can, and will, wipe away any goodwill in a snap.
￼


----------



## Ubernic

Well I went from 5.0 when I started, lasted 15 trips. Went down to 4.88 or so, then got a bad pax dropped me to 4.76, got it to 4.77. Then a herm rated 1 star after I didn't know his destination, dropped me to 4.61. I resurrected it with hard work to 4.73, then I wake up to a 4.67, ugh depressed again. 

Worked hard again to get it to 4.73 again, had it drop to 4.71, then 4.69, then 4.67 right before I started work. Was starting to get upset about it. Then worked my as off last week, got 5 stars the entire week!  Got my rating all the way to 4.82, then last night I stopped mentioning 5 stars to clients, now back to 4.81 after someone rated me 4 stars. Gotta mention 5 stars to every client or risk a 4 star.


----------



## angryuberman

can't please everyone..;.;


----------



## Gana

Clifford Chong said:


> 4.75
> 
> It fluctuates between 4.74 and 4.76.
> 
> I can't help but notice that the more Asians I pick up, the more likely my ratings drop.
> 
> Just for the record, I'm also Asian.


That's true immigrants bad to immigration


----------



## Finnegan

4.92, SF. 600 rated trips.Drive all hours and surge. Never pick up Pax below 4.6. Kind , Helpful. Read rider... Sometimes talk, sometimes shut up.
No Mints, No water. No Aux cable.

Play classical music, Drive a Mini Countryman.
Car helps, people like it. Keep it mostly clean but not immaculate.


----------



## UberKevPA

Srick:

Yup. It's the quiet ones (of all ethnicities) who don't talk, don't help with directions, don't type in addresses, have multiple stops and tell you everything's fine, no problem. Then when you're out of sight these cowards float you bad ratings. I'm seriously rethinking the ratings I give people.


----------



## boxeraki

4.92 NYC. Drive all hours and surge and i pick up Pax 3.8 and up.


----------



## UberxGTA

DocT said:


> 115 completed rides
> 4.92 rating
> UberPlus (but I hit the X during surges)


It will continue to go down....first 500 don't count.


----------



## UberxGTA

ATX 22 said:


> Damn! Impressive.


did that in 1 1/2 years. 4.84 rating, driving all nights


----------



## UberxGTA

Sopheap Pal said:


> My rating is 4.71. It was 4.72 yesterday. I have driven 450 rides, picked up a couple kids who I drove 22 miles away and they rate me 1. A call girl who want to go to the bank and then meet her client in Buckhead, a elderly woman, a young lady I drove to Atlanta and a young man who want to go to a sports bar 24 miles away. So, I hate the weekend but I love Sunday when I can pick up riders who was drunk and need a ride to get their vehicle.
> 
> I don't get the rating system. I provided them water and candy and drive their destination. My car is clean.


drop the water. it makes no difference.


----------



## Bill Collector




----------



## KMAV

4.91 with 1,576 trips in 13 months. Indianapolis market!


----------



## Gung-Ho

4.3 rating.

10 rated trips. Six 5 stars. That means 13 stars on other four trips. I'm guessing but can't be sure but the other ratings were 4* 4* 4* and 1*. I know who the 1 star was. A group of obnoxious drunks who wanted to have a French fries fight in the back of the car. I know there are other possible rating combinations 2* 3* 4* 4* or 3* 3* 3* 4* but they seem unlikely because only the one trip was difficult all the rest went very well I thought. What a wonderful intro to uber world...haven't gotten a warning note yet.....surprised!!! But may be the shortest uber career ever if I get just one more rating below 5. Figure I need ten rides ten 5* ratings to get my average up to 4.65...teetering on the brink.


----------



## keybone87au

I drive in sydney, my rating is 4.37 with just over 120 trips and ive been deactivated once, cant seem to make people happy lol


----------



## scamp

4.84 after 612 trips in Boston area. I drive mainly nights 9pm to 2am. Sometimes have candy for the college kids during finals, but otherwise I'm friendly, call when I arrive and keep a very clean car.


----------



## TheHammer

Not great but I can live with it...Never drive at night...Day driver only


----------



## Uberinian

4.9 right now out of 374 trips. NYC.

I never drive in the day in NYC. Guaranteed low ratings because of the traffic, I drive in the night when traffic is non-existent.

*NEVER EVER EVER pick up anyone rated lower than 4.45*

I dont pick up people of a certain ethnicity

Keep car clean and smell good, I spray air refreshner before every pax


----------



## Bart McCoy

I only aim to maintain 4.6 and up to prevent deactivation. 5.0 doesn't pay me more so whats the point?


----------



## lucidxbananas

Denver Driver. Coming up on 1 year of driving. Times and days vary but what's consistent is 10-20 hours a week. And I don't really try hard to please. Just polite and point A to point B.


----------



## UberTrip

I like to think I'm godlike. Or... having rooted phone and clearing Uber's cache in the partner app giving me a 5 rating....
I have a little over 500 fares. Real rating is 4.89 with no negative feedback listed.

Amount of rides is blurred to prevent me from being identified. I work as a Reporting Analyst and it wouldn't be hard for me to write a query in SQL to identify a driver on this forum, as long as they provide at least two metrics. The accuracy and speed of identifying a driver goes up significantly with every distanct data point, such as, lifetime trips, Rated Trips, 5 stars. Drivers who post their dialogs or screenshots when dealing with a Uber CSR is like shooting fish in a barrel, you can be identified in minutes via a simple query against their CSR notes.


----------



## Emp9

My rating is in the toliet and i have been driving long tme , know the area well. safe car clean and kissing ass lately and quiet if pax is on phone or short with me.


----------



## mjhawk

Just hit 100 rated trips... 4.81 rating


----------



## Nightrider9999

Ca$h4 said:


> In the last week or so i seem to have 2 ratings. when i turn on the app it is either 7.2 or 7.5. does this happen to anyone else?


I have a 7.2 and I can get 3 strait 5 star ratings and it doesn't move, been there all week although it did eventaily move up a tick after seval ratings. I have about 150 rated trips. Could it be that they are turning the average over at 100 now, ever since I got to a 100 rated trips my average has been acting like this, before 100 the average would move instantly up or down upon a single rating.


----------



## water4tips

I'm sorry to say that much of this has to do with peoples conditioning. There are definitely perks for being "white" for example.
I wish i had a radar for entitled white chicks and sassy black ones. High risk groups when your a "brown" guy. The black ones are cheap as hell and want to go mcd's drive thru. The white ones take avg 5 min. I cancel on loads. I make atleast 20 a week from cancels. Because they will make you wait, tell you to put up ac, then open window, demand music, you never know if they wanna talk or be quiet, and then you get fkkn ding smashed just for being brown. I find it a waste of car.
Never did bother with hectic drunks, when i am at clubs i end up with bartenders and djs, cool.

To me it seems ratings are the uber replacement for tips. In the service industry you get tips for meritable service, restaurant waitress for example. Here it's no tips, but threat of being disciplined or dismissed based on customer experience (fast food complaints for example). Think about it, that means they treat us like burger flippers. The worst part about it is that if you dont have a valid complaint, you can not look a mcds manager in the eye. The opposite here.
This anonymous rating shit is susceptible to frivolity. It's inhumane as a labour practice. In Canada I'm sure there is a potential for legal ramifications.


----------



## Rageforthemachine

4.62. 152 rides, 107 rated, 87 5-stars. I have been dinged nine times for dangerous driving. Ok I get it I am doing something wrong, but what? Everyday I watch my ratings fluctuate and I have no idea why. Am I driving to fast? Too slow? Sudden stops? Changing lanes on the freeway? My bad Hawaiian shirts? How am I supposed to correct a problem when I don't know what the problem is? Sorry for the rant it is just frustrating that I will probably be deactivated soon and don't really know why. In my opinion I have only had two "bad trips" and yet people are disagreeing and I have no useful feedback as to why.


----------



## brokenbricks

i was in the 4.8-4.83 range for over a year, but the last few months my rating has been going way up. not sure what's going on. i'm sure as hell not doing anything different


----------



## Teksaz

Funny, today i picked a little hottie going back to Philly and we started talking about ratings. She said she's canceled rides from drivers with a 4.3.

Is this a sign of Goober desperation? What happened to the 4.6 deactivation guarantee. Lol

Oh, and she said I was at 4.9.


----------



## avguste

389 total trips, 300 rated trips, 243 five stars= 4.65


----------



## rudygti

still a baby here but 96 rated, 75 were rated, 71 were 5 star and 4.89 total rating, kinda pissed all my rides went great today, i finished driving hours ago, rating was 4.92 with 74 rated and 70 being 5 star, and than i look at my app just now and im down to 4.89.... none of my rides went bad and everyone seemed happy and all rides were on point. uber really needs to start making pax leave a god damn comment if its below 5 star... can anyone do the math on what my last rating was to bring me down? lol sorry went to happy hour with wife and drove about 10 hours today.... very tired... peace and love to the community


----------



## rudygti

i know i shouldnt let it bother me but anytime i see my rating fluctuate in a negative way i get really bummed. do these people realize this is a means to make money for us? drive safe, have a perfect clean car, and still you can get screweed, and no matter how many 5 stars u have those few low ratings screw you


----------



## Carena

Mine suck and not sure why, I got a brand new car and it's always clean. I'm always chatting up my pax, even hanging out with some lol.


----------



## ptuberx

Well mine was up around 4.8-something until the whole system crashed a few nights ago. When it came back online, I was down to a 4.75 and had probably 5 cancelled requests that I never was even aware of. The last night, I had a very, very wasted pax who ended up freaking out on me when I got to her destination. She claimed I drove her to the wrong spot... I showed her the address provided, she agreed it was correct, then I showed her the signage on the apartment that matched her address provided... she agreed to that matching, but she was so messed up that she insisted that "It's still not my fault, most Uber drivers help me find where I need to go even when I don't know where I am going." I tried my best for five more minutes, and after getting called a bunch of profanities, I ended the trip at her destination and asked her to leave the vehicle. I'm about certain she gave me a very low rating because it shot down to a 4.72 instantly.

It just sucks because I try to drive smooth but efficient, keep the car temp comfy, make conversation with pax to keep a good vibe, etc... but I guess it only takes 1... I rated her as a 1-star pax, the first I have done, and I explained the issues I had to Uber, but I was told to keep driving and the score would go away after the 500 trip average passed her rating. Um ok...


----------



## Tim54913

On the dashboard it says "You 4.89" and "Top Performers 4.86" I don't put much faith in those numbers when pax and drivers can 1* you just because they feel like it.


----------



## mikejm

4.75. Pax see a 4.8, I see a typically crappy rating that I have to keep an eye on. Thinking of taking a cooling off period and not driving for awhile. All it would take is a real bad day to get me fired. 122 rated 103 5's. You know a few of those are real low. I think any time a driver gets a real low rating it is probably undeserved. A few exceptions, but most extreme low ratings are probably done by people who just hate you for being you. Some people are perfectly nice and do a great job but will always get low ratings because they look like some pop culture villain.


----------



## DudeGuy

Around 1000 trips 
Boston 
4.92


----------



## REX HAVOC

I'm at 4.83 with more than 2K rides. I was moving back up but worked a late night and someone must have given me a 1 because I dropped from 4.84 to 4.83 in one night. Is that possible?


----------



## Brian G.

4.93 216 trips completed in Boston. Started on May 1st 2016. Started to work from just 15 hrs per week to 33 hrs as of today. 4-5am-3pm.


----------



## Bad uber pro

Carena said:


> Mine suck and not sure why, I got a brand new car and it's always clean. I'm always chatting up my pax, even hanging out with some lol.


U still a newbie  give it a little time, it will fluctuate a lot


----------



## Brian G.

LADriver said:


> Today I hit my lowest rating in over 3 years at 4.75.
> 
> City is Los Angeles.
> 
> Driving UBERX for 3 years and 9 months.
> 
> I drive a spotless Prius, inside and out.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's because I'm cancelling a lot more than I use to. The more passengers that use UBER recruits onto the platform, the lower the quality becomes. I've actually picked up from a hotel on Skid Row in DTLA. Mostly likely a drug mule making their nightly run.
> 
> I try to avoid L.A.'s ghetto areas altogether. I decline any ride over 10 minutes away (that could be a freakin' 15 mile ride in L.A.). I cancel ALL idiot passengers below a 4.3 rating with stupid names like 3Dog, Hard-Long, or unreadable foreign writing!) .
> 
> I was at a steady 4.8 for about the last 2 years straight with very little change. Now, UBER-L.A. somehow wants to pick a fight with me. I've completed 9,131 rides in 3 years and 9 months. That's right, 9,131 freakin' UBERX nightmare rides!!! 6,843 have been rated. 5,776 have been 5 stars according to UBER's stats. So, after generating almost $91,000 in revenue for UBER, they want to start fvcking with my rating. ---LADRIVER.


Yup you basically have to kiss ass and take a lot of risk driving for ride share apps especially for Uber. I'm fairly new I started in April and have a 4.90 it had dropped .3 in 1 frigging day. We are easily replaceable and that's why this company like a lot of other large companies have huge turnover rates. I'm going to start delivering food.


----------



## Rtday1

360 rides 4.81


----------



## luvgurl22

UberRalph said:


> I'm just curious, trying to get a sense of how long the average uber driver lasts and if it's related to their ratings..
> 
> Just state your rating with a screen shot cropped,
> Your city
> How long you've been driving and what car you use for uber..
> 
> View attachment 11635
> 
> 4.87
> Washington DC
> 6 months ~1450 trips
> Prius
> 
> No intention of leaving anytime soon.. But I do hate how many new drivers there are..


4.98 for Lyft 1,452
4.84 for uber 86...smh that's why I rarely drive for them.Uber pax are the worst!!!


----------



## Nguyenjj3

1,448 trips, 4.93 in DC area. I don't do anything extra other than drive and talk occasionally (depending on pax).


----------



## UberJu

I'm 4.87 
In Washington DC
Currently driving a Mercedes e350

Have been driving for 6 days. 223 rides so far


----------



## ptuberx

On Saturday and Sunday my rating climbed by .05 through the days, seemed that all who rated gave 5 stars. Yesterday was the same. Then, this morning I open the app and it dropped .05 out of nowhere (250 trips)... I had no issues with any of my pax this weekend except one, two nights ago (my last ride for the night asked if I had any bottled water... I happened to have an extra one that I gave to her). I went home after dropping her off, and then found that she left the empty bottle on my back seat, along with french fries spilled everywhere on the seat and on the floor, after a 20-mile drive. I ended up changing her rating to a 1.

Is there any way to figure out how to get more feedback on who leaves such a horrible rating for a driver?


----------



## kc ub'ing!

565 rides--394 rated--350 rated 5 stars--current rating 4.84
Took me 20 straight 5 star trips to move up from 4.83. Seems a lot. My goal is 4.85 so it will show as 4.9 on the rider ap. What evs, it matters to me!


----------



## Abaddon

San Diego, CA USA
4 months, 1812 rides

My rating was 4.89, but went down to 4.87 this past weekend. This was in part due to a total creepy guy that I drove late Sat night/ Sun morning that wanted me to log off and go have sex with him. When I turned him down he said some stupid sh#t trying to be mean and told me he was giving me 1 star, so, overall, I'm perfectly fine with my rating going down. Just rated him 1 star also and moved on. lol.


----------



## UberPissed

4.90. Over 850 trips


----------



## JD1278

Only 55 rides it dropped the first weekend to a 4.3 (I made some rookie mistakes like no phone stand) next week moved it up to a 4.74 now it is down to a 4.66. I may avoid the late nights for a little bit since my trips are so few. Did anyone else's ratings fluctuate in the beginning?


----------



## ptuberx

JD1278 said:


> Only 55 rides it dropped the first weekend to a 4.3 (I made some rookie mistakes like no phone stand) next week moved it up to a 4.74 now it is down to a 4.66. I may avoid the late nights for a little bit since my trips are so few. Did anyone else's ratings fluctuate in the beginning?


5 weeks driving, 662 trips. UberX.

Mine dropped my first 10 days of driving, bottomed at a 4.67 or something. Made some noob mistakes, learned from it. My rating the last two weeks has been 4.88 and from what I can tell, 4.9+ this week, and I do drive the late crowd. This includes kicking a couple out of my car this week before I even started the trip. If things with a pax look bad before we even start moving, just cancel and hit "do not charge rider." This gives them no opportunity to rate you.

Overall my rating has climbed steadily since that first week, now overall 4.83. Since I've started I have a magnetic phone holder on my dash, works great and looks clean as heck. I don't do the water thing... I have found in my market, no one asks, and the few that have asked have been rude, no tip, treat car like a trash can, etc. When picking up pax who are sloppy drunk or in a bad mood, if they are still talkative, I try to shift conversation to calm them down or get them in a better mood, and it usually works, sometimes ends up paying off with a decent tip too. In this situation I also try to get them home fast, but safe, smoothe, and efficient as I can before the mood changes again. Granted, it doesn't work ALL the time, but sometimes gritting your teeth and staying polite is the best way out... once I drive away I'll "unwind" a bit and shake my head.

As far as sexual harassment, tell Uber, report the trip and file a note on it under the "my rider was unpleasant" category and say what happened. You may get a response that looks similar to this:


----------



## JoeChargersfan

4.90 with 75 avg weekly trips. I do talk with my riders about the rating system, most do not even know that its 5 stars for good and 4 or anything else for Failure. Most thought 4 stars was a great rating, those people that think 5=perfect and no one is perfect mind set.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy

118 total rides. 89 rated trips of which 87 are 5 stars giving a 4.98 overall rating


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp

I have only gone as high at 4.81. Got bad ratings out of the gate, never recovered.

I have a 4.94 with Lyft, which has gone as high as 4.96. So, unless I treat Uber riders like crap, which I don't, I have to say it's not me. It's THEM!!!


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp

I used to get mad. Now I just laugh it off.

People are getting nastier and more unhappy and more demanding. They pay peanuts for a 15 mile ride, that would have cost them 3 times as much in a cab. So, if they have issues with my good driving, clean car and politeness, BIG DEAL. They have issues with life, I guess. And more's the pity.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy

I have no clue why your having issues. I imagine if I went after the bar crowd between midnight and 3 I wouldn't have the ratings I do now. I don't do anything special. Have a nice vehicle for them to ride in and treat people like I was t to be treated that's about it.


----------



## MR5STAR

4.93 1500+ rated trips


----------



## NightWorld

Noob at 4.1
38 Trips
Modesto, CA and travelling to SF area
driving 2014 Nissan Altima
Ratings took a HUGE dive after I picked up two rounds of UberPOOL from Oakland Airport on a Sunday night
Pax were already exhausted and both trips were miserable, so I'm sure I collected five 1* from those rounds


----------



## renbutler

4.84

343 lifetime trips
255 rated trips
225 5-star ratings


----------



## unPat

Never pick up thugs!!!


----------



## ChesterCountyUber

4.82


----------



## chopstick

4.77, I had a bad start with a couple tweaking prostitutes (not joking) and generally receiving 1*'s for not being an ass kisser for the young, entitled, spoiled kids. Most pax are not that bad though.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

Just reached 4.86 today! Means I'm a 4.9 on the pax ap! A goal of mine. Confirmed with a pax. Yay me!
trips--808 rated-- 561 5 stars-- 506


----------



## Happyhead

Steady 4.95
Been driving for 6 months in Boston/nH
1300 rides
Subaru Impreza

My first 700 rides I used to keep Fuji water and mints in the backseat and my rating wouldn't budge over a 4.80

Now I don't offer anything except good conversation and maybe an aux cord once in a while and im at a steady 4.95. However I do know how to talk to people and am pretty good with socialization.


----------



## Happyhead

kindler said:


> From one female driver to another I can say I've had the same experience. I honestly think it's female riders who rate me low, especially if they're boyfriend/husband is too chatty with me. It happened the other day when a girl and her boyfriend got in and everytime her bf talked to me, she would re direct the conversation away from me. When they got out, he said goodbye and waved, while she literally pulled him out of the car and never even said a word to me. She rated me 1* because my rating took a HUGE DIVE. This has happened over and over. It's tricky because women are catty a lot, but yet some of my best riders (and tippers) have been really cool women!! It's gotten to a point where I get nervous if I see a female name on the app to pick up. I definitely skip them if they have a low rating and a female name, no matter how much it's surging!


Yup you're exactly right! It's the white females to be specific. All of my non 5 stars are from them. I'm a white female as well so it's not a racial thing.


----------



## Sfla415guy

2759 lifetime rides
2411 rated trips

Rating: 4.98 

and has not moved up or down in months. The last 2 months with the weekly reports every single one of my rated trips has been a 5 star. I average 50-70 trips per week. Currently in Los Angeles.

How do I do it? You have to read people. Same greeting for everyone, "how are you today?" "There are phone charges as well as gum an mints help yourself, please let me know if the air is ok or would like it up or down and feel free to roll down the window. " other than that, drive efficient , converse if they want or are a tourist and keep your mouth shut if they are commuting or working. It's that simple. Oh ya, clean car. No air fresheners. 

I don't dress up, I don't do anything further than that. AND I get about 50% of my pax tipping.


----------



## unPat

You must be white


----------



## Sfla415guy

unPat said:


> You must be white


LOL yes I am white. And also a white guy with long hair and tattooed almost head to toe. So something is working. Ha


----------



## Tenderloin

2.7 mine


----------



## poppapop

Indonesia.
I will try to explain this as short and clear as possible, because this is confusing and I've been wasting hours of my time researching about uber ratings, lol.
I've been driving for two weeks with Uber
Totaling 37 trips, 
week 1, Sep12-19: 11 trips
week 2, Sept19-26: 25 trips
current week : 1 trip
35-five stars trips (out of 37 total career in Uber), which is 94.6%.
but 4.60 in current ratings?? 
Shouldn't it be 4.73? (in my logic out of five)
I have an understanding that current rating is the average rating riders gave you. I tried to ask Uber support about this, and she gave me a more confusing, contradicting answers in a reply (see the screenshots).
While she says "the rating you see in the app is the rating riders gave to you....", she also says "the ratings you see in the partners dashboard app is the rating "you" gave to riders". 
So I'm so confused and sleepy now....


----------



## stephan

Do not care about this rating, this is stupid to get rated by riders, I provide the car the gas and my insurance my time....and I care about rating? Never cared about rating, sure there are sometimes some mother. ..fuc....ers haters which I didn't give a f....uck.


----------



## stephan

Just for the record, I already quit.


----------



## stephan

My report showed 5 mother...f..ukers rated Me less than 5 stars. Anyway I never cared even my rating fell below to 4.14 once, uber warned me, I said just close my account I will never pay the 60$ to teach me how to be nice. I don't and didn't care since iam nice by nature lol ,and other hand I don't and didn't like to be rated, even some pax said to me hey man you good ,goons rate you 5 , I said I don't really care buddy. I would only care if the fees are like a taxis, 2.5$a mile, ect, remember that 99 percent who rated you less than 5 are cheap crappy short distance riders 3-5$ who don't pay surge.
Anyway,I'm all set with uber. Have other job, today after work I said I'm gonna get some trips, guess 6 trips, all no surge, 23$ 2 hours online 4 pax 5 stars, one pax 1 star,one report car cleaness lol, go fu....ck...yourself, cheap pax wanna pay 90 cents a mile ,i used to clean the car once a week when I used to drive it. Pay me more and will clean it more lol. Guys did not care for the uber rating, and you have to find a job a real job guys, remember the money you get you still have to pay tax,car maintenance, gas, uber used to be good years ago. Now No. I made 300-550$ in Worcester ma, not worth it after gas and tax and car maintenance, if uber provide you car and gas ..car maintenance. .ect,and pay you 12 per hour, it's okay, 12$ or less an hour driving my car ,insurance, gas ,maintenance ,and pay the tax, well I end up making 4-5$an hour.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

0.0


----------



## Nightrider9999

KMANDERSON said:


> Does anybody have better lyft rating.I seem to have better with them 4.85


Yeah, for some reason Lyft produces higher rates, they also deactivate quicker. I have a 4.86 with Uber and a 4.93 with lyft. I don't do anything different but swap out the sign.


----------



## rudygti

5.0 Lyft 4.96 uber but it was down to 4.9 on Lyft and bounced back up last 200 trips. I keep car clean but that's it. I'm polite friendly civil will talk if conversation is flowing but I listen to my music I wear gym shorts and tank tops and backwards hats and nikes so clothing doesn't affect rating. I really think it's just car clean don't drive like an asshat and be friendly


----------



## UberLaLa




----------



## Trafficat

poppapop said:


> Indonesia.
> 
> View attachment 66775


I like the top partners 4.68 in your market!


----------



## trapandbacon

4.92 / 186 trips / 8 months / Jersey Shore


----------



## superjtrdr

I believe working long hours, late night rides and cultural differences hurts rating. If you work long hours at some point you may miss a turn or become unsociable. Drunks can hurt your ratings. Friday night I physically watched someone give me 4 starts when he promised 5 stars. My overall 4.83 is still suffering because of this group of saudi passengers that entered my car multiple times.


----------



## tohellwithu

Rating dont matter...money matters


----------



## Okphillip

rudygti said:


> 5.0 Lyft 4.96 uber but it was down to 4.9 on Lyft and bounced back up last 200 trips. I keep car clean but that's it. I'm polite friendly civil will talk if conversation is flowing but I listen to my music I wear gym shorts and tank tops and backwards hats and nikes so clothing doesn't affect rating. I really think it's just car clean don't drive like an asshat and be friendly


Your rating on Lyft is NOT 5. That means you got 100 5 stars in a row? It's possible but remember Lyft rounds-up so that a 4.95 shoes as "5"


----------



## Tenderloin

2 stars busted


----------



## Trafficat

Okphillip said:


> Your rating on Lyft is NOT 5. That means you got 100 5 stars in a row? It's possible but remember Lyft rounds-up so that a 4.95 shoes as "5"


Well I once did 70 trips in a row on Uber where all rated me either 5 stars or did not rate me at all. And my Uber rating is only 4.79 ( Down 0.01 thanks to me requesting cleaning fee on a pax ).

I can see someone easily getting a 5.0 on Lyft, especially the guys who hover in the 4.9X range on Uber.


----------



## Okphillip

4.93 Uber
4.93 Lyft

560 rated trips on Uber out out 1760 total
600 TOTAL Lyft trips


----------



## Murtheblur

haji said:


> 4.85
> LA
> 7000 trips so far
> Driving almost 3 years


Not bad for that many trips. I'm 4.91 after 926 trips. I also drive the most difficult times, only Friday and Saturday nights, average is 8pm to 4am.



KMANDERSON said:


> Does anybody have better lyft rating.I seem to have better with them 4.85





Okphillip said:


> 4.93 Uber
> 4.93 Lyft
> 
> 560 rated trips on Uber out out 1760 total
> 600 TOTAL Lyft trips


5.0 Lyft
4.91 Uber


----------



## LoveTheBlues

You will drive yourself crazy if you worry about ratings. Unless they are threatening deactivation, a 4.95 does not pay a penny better that a 4.8. Deactivation varies region to region. There are 500 + ride drivers running around Chicago with ratings in the 4.5 range and I know because I rode with one (man did his B.O. stink)! But he was still driving. By the way, I'm 4.8 (any Perrier in my car is for me) and believe that 3/4 of the people on here claiming above 4.95 are full of bs.


----------



## AutonomousCars

4.86 Uber
4.8 Lyft


----------



## Bman1974

4 91 Uber 
2149 5 stars out. Of 2338
Total rated trips


----------



## Jdfrisco

4.91...I have chargers available sometimes, no water or other bribes. The majority love driving with a native. They get a lot of crappy smelly drivers.


----------



## lukem5

tohellwithu said:


> Rating dont matter...money matters


Unfortunately ubers algorithm probably factors in your rating when choosing between you and another driver so its quite likely that higher rating = more money.


----------



## FightingTheWrongFight

4.94
1100 trips in London.
Prius. 
Usually 4pm-2am

Absolutely gutted that 18 people did not rate me 5* .


----------



## lukem5

4.72 about 1200 trips but only 350 are 5 stars.

Not entirely sure why people don't rate me or downrate me. I think its simply because I have an older van (2002 odyssey) and people just don't appreciate being driven around in an old soccer mom van so they either don't rate or nitpick anything they can to justify their 1-4 stars.

I also do mostly weekend night shift/graveyard shift/morning rush (biggest reason for low ratings im sure).

I remember once how I got a one star. Pax asked to go to drive through, I told them I would if they tipped me, because drivers are payed mostly by mile and not by hour. They said sure, so i did it.

They gave me a one star and didn't give me the tip. I'm such a chump but learned my lesson.


----------



## ubersgreenmachine

4.84, yet that is only out of 231 total (115 rated) trips. Only been at this for a little over 2 months.

Ventura in the house. And I drive a 2015 Ford Fusion Hybrid.


----------



## nick1960

went from a 4.6 to 4.88 by accepting only select rides, pool rides are the worst, averaged a 5.0 for five weeks straight
san Francisco- Lincoln MKS


----------



## CanadianUberMan

4.83 / 873 rides / 426 rated / 11.5 months.


----------



## Joe78

4.85 06 Toyota Avalon 800 trips 417 rated and 376 5 stars slot of non rating. 1yr and 2 monts driving.


----------



## Fishchris

Sebikun20 said:


> I'm at 4.84
> 
> Rating went up a lot avoiding late nights on weekends
> 
> I now do 4am to 12pm, then 4pm to 9pm on weekends Sat and Sun
> 
> Rest of the week Tuesday through Friday I do 6am to 12pm then 4pm to 7pm on and off


 If that's you in your avatar, I'd rate you higher than that !

4.88 after close to 1700 rides..... and, I'm not the best at navigation either, which just goes to support the fact that I'm just a super swell kind of guy  lol
They just cant help but love me


----------



## IntelligentDonkey

4.94 on 701 Trips and and 304 Rated Trips


----------



## RealCheetahz

4.94 Lyft 210 total rides, with 100% acceptance rating.

To someone's point about ratings not mattering, don't be so quick to think they don't. If Both platforms choice higher rated driver even though the may be 3 minutes farther out to Pax, or have np with that.

At the end of the day it isn't UBER/LYFT you are representing, it's YOURSELF. so always be true to who you are and remember things that make u feel safe and relaxed when someone else is driving.


----------



## Spotscat

4.96 Uber - 1,000+ trips
5.0 Lyft (only 50 trips to date)


----------



## Terysmit

4.94 been driving for almost a year. 500 5 stars out of 520 rated. 1500 trips. Phoenix Az. And I'm personally proud of this.


----------



## Matt's your driver

4.72, at almost 2800 rides.
We all start at 5.00.
You will know who gives you a bad rating.
Uber does not care about rider ratings.
I had an Uber rider request and his score was 4.10.; i accepted the request, then, I promptly canceled.
Any score, under 4.60, indicates a potential nightmare.
That said, some of my best riders have been well under 4.60.
Some of my best tips, have been from riders under 4.6.
If you have to wait for someone rated that low, just wait them out, and collect term fee.
I will not call them.
Best of luck.
925 5 star trips.


----------



## Lordridley

4.7 and I do not care less about it.


----------



## Trafficat

SvwUber said:


> 4.94
> 1100 trips in London.
> Prius.
> Usually 4pm-2am
> 
> Absolutely gutted that 18 people did not rate me 5* .


Is every trip required to be rated there? Less than half of my trips are even rated at all.

My rating is 4.81 right now on both Lyft and Uber... happy coincidence. I'm sure in a few days I'll get a handful of grumpy 1 star Lyft rides to bring me back down to 4.63.


----------



## Vulture212

4.93


----------



## Jack Marrero

4.86 Uber 1100 rides.
4.80 Lyft 525 rides.
Prius
Miami, Fl


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

3200 trips. 4.97 to 4.99. Denver. Was at 5.0 for 2 days until yesterday. Now 4.98 again.


----------



## joebo1963

Jack Marrero said:


> 4.86 Uber 1100 rides.
> 4.80 Lyft 525 rides.
> Prius
> Miami, Fl


me too Uber 4.86 and Lyft 4.8

I find Lyft pax to be more harsh in ratings...... and yet more Lyft pax are rated higher because drivers give 5's hoping for tip on the card.....while Uber has lots of 4.7 riders....and lower


----------



## Dallasguy

4.96

764 

Dallas, Texas


----------



## CPUberMan

Uber 4.78 / 83 rides

Someone 1 starred me last week and I have no idea who. Its the same ride all the time. Dude I thought it was gave me a $2 tip so I guess its not him.


----------



## Ardery

my current rating is 5.02


----------



## Bozewoman

I'm a 4.95 and I've had about 63 of 127 rated trips. I know one rider only gave me a 4 instead of a 5 and addressed it as "navigational issues." The destination was to a little obscure car repair shop. I followed GPS's directions which were a little different than I would have gone if I knew more information ahead of time. (I knew the cross streets.) Also, one road was blocked off (I had no idea) and we had to go a different way. 
Not my fault.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11

UberXTampa said:


> Lately, ratings have plummeted for me as well. Riders have discovered that they are not being picked up due to low ratings. In retribution, they rate all drivers 1 star. Riders can also request their ratings every time they ride. Uber clearly wants the riders to know who rated them low. Equipped with this knowledge, riders can delay rating until next ride or until they figure out what the last driver rated them.


I have been eating for 5 when the ride ends. Then waiting either a few hours or days and changing the eating. Can pax see it then


----------



## goneubering

4.91 today. My highest ever was 4.94 and that only lasted a short time.


----------



## george manousaridis

No matter how hard an Uber driver does there will a look ways be a paxs that will accuse and down rate you yo a 1.I once in a while c receive a 1*from a pathetic tight clown of a paxs and theycare revengeful because my rating is higher than theirs.Below is my current status.Nothing to be proud of,just a number,its damn annoying when 1 stared.


----------



## ubersgreenmachine

KMANDERSON said:


> I'm holding down a solid 4.6 lol.Got that review shit from uber to.I told them there rating in the Google app store is 4.3.I told I'm doing better than them


That is hilarious. Good for you. Just curious though, how and who did you tell? I have had several reasons to contact them recently. Yet after these numerous unsuccessful attempts I now understand that my problems are not necessarily Uber's problems most of the time. Stoked this is only part time.


----------



## Pabblo Noriega

4.94
4500+ trips 
Lincoln mkz
Chicago ill


----------



## george manousaridis

day tripper yeah... said:


> UBER SUCKS!


Yes ,it's depressing and to go work twice as hard for those rates they charge.I can't motivate myself to do that anymore,see working for low pay or earnings eventually takes it till on drivers,drivers will dump itinerary the end


----------



## Zoo Mass Uber

4.69 1450 rides. Every person arrived safely to their destination. Riders are ruthless at UMass, just crybaby piss ants getting off on ruining it for someone. So unfair. Hate this system.


----------



## csim1023

4.94 with 276 trips


----------



## idriveu

2 months
Toyota Corolla
San Antonio, TX

Scrive for esselence.
-Gucci mane

4.9 on Lyft


----------



## Uberorubernot

4.95
117 trips with 59 rated.


----------



## Mr. Yuck

4.92 593 trips in my first month. 5% 4 star. I had a three but Uber took it off for some reason.


----------



## rideshareMN

george manousaridis said:


> No matter how hard an Uber driver does there will a look ways be a paxs that will accuse and down rate you yo a 1.I once in a while c receive a 1*from a pathetic tight clown of a paxs and theycare revengeful because my rating is higher than theirs.Below is my current status.Nothing to be proud of,just a number,its damn annoying when 1 stared.


that is a very high % of rated rides! in my market, less than 50% of riders even bother rating


----------



## Bpr2

KMANDERSON said:


> yeah wish uber would have the tipping option


Only took 2 years after your wish.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Bpr2 said:


> Only took 2 years after your wish.


And a corporate meltdown.


----------



## Pennywise

My current rating is 4.88.


----------



## ratethis




----------



## Ajax12

London : )


----------



## Zeroeh

I went down to like 4.61 when my ac broke, last 100 rides brought me back to 4.99 lol

I do nothing special since this is just a side gig but If they want to talk that's cool if they don't that's cool also, I also don't offer aux or chargers as well lol and they would be lucky if I had a drink for myself or gum.

I also smoke in my car lol


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

I have 113 trips, 66 rated, 59 5 star (1 three star and six 4 star). My first 25 trips or so were all 5 star. In last two days I got a couple of four. My rides are all the same and I have a nice, clean car. The people who rated me were people early twenties I was driving to work. Had good chats with them. I don't think people realize that these 4 stars hurt us.

I have made a note of each of these riders and when enough time passes I will re-rate them to 2-3 each. A low rating doesn't really hurt a pax (so many drivers in this city it doesn't matter), but for us it directly impacts our ability to make money. One guy today was even late and I rushed to get him to his work on time--which I did (I know I don't have to but I was bored anyway). 4 star after I rush to get you to your job on time and I am successful? Nope, not happening, enjoy your new terrible rating. Actually I think he will get a 1 for that.

What's weird for me is that rated trips have plummeted. I used to have most pax rate me, and now less and less do, it's now less than 50% down from 68% a few weeks ago when I had less reviews.

The four stars I shouldn't take personally but sometimes I do. I know i am the kind of uber car you want to get picked up by, so if I jump a curb go ahead and rate me low, I deserve it. But just a 4 star because it makes you feel powerful or something is annoying.


----------



## RedANT

I only have a couple hundred rides in, but this was from today...


----------



## UBERPROcolorado




----------



## UBERPROcolorado

UBERPROcolorado said:


> View attachment 161530


----------



## mystic love

KMANDERSON said:


> I'm holding down a solid 4.6 lol.Got that review shit from uber to.I told them there rating in the Google app store is 4.3.I told I'm doing better than them


Uber is being stupid and ridiculous and an idiot...when they can't even maintain 4.6 in goggle app...and want to deactivate drivers below 4.6.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

ShinyAndChrome said:


> I have 113 trips, 66 rated, 59 5 star (1 three star and six 4 star). My first 25 trips or so were all 5 star. In last two days I got a couple of four. My rides are all the same and I have a nice, clean car. The people who rated me were people early twenties I was driving to work. Had good chats with them. I don't think people realize that these 4 stars hurt us.
> 
> I have made a note of each of these riders and when enough time passes I will re-rate them to 2-3 each. A low rating doesn't really hurt a pax (so many drivers in this city it doesn't matter), but for us it directly impacts our ability to make money. One guy today was even late and I rushed to get him to his work on time--which I did (I know I don't have to but I was bored anyway). 4 star after I rush to get you to your job on time and I am successful? Nope, not happening, enjoy your new terrible rating. Actually I think he will get a 1 for that.
> 
> What's weird for me is that rated trips have plummeted. I used to have most pax rate me, and now less and less do, it's now less than 50% down from 68% a few weeks ago when I had less reviews.
> 
> The four stars I shouldn't take personally but sometimes I do. I know i am the kind of uber car you want to get picked up by, so if I jump a curb go ahead and rate me low, I deserve it. But just a 4 star because it makes you feel powerful or something is annoying.


I have to wonder. Every time I get up to 4.99, I get smacked down. A 3 or 2 surfaces. Not sure if it is me, the client or uber playing games.


----------



## Peach2u

UberRalph said:


> I'm just curious, trying to get a sense of how long the average uber driver lasts and if it's related to their ratings..
> 
> Just state your rating with a screen shot cropped,
> Your city
> How long you've been driving and what car you use for uber..
> 
> View attachment 11635
> 
> 4.87
> Washington DC
> 6 months ~1450 trips
> Prius
> 
> No intention of leaving anytime soon.. But I do hate how many new drivers there are..


4.85
ChattanoogaTn
1 week 114 trips
Mitsubishi Outlander
I was a 5 star till last night. Got a 1 star from 2 bar hoppers going to a closed bar. Asking to go to another which I asked them to reroute via app. But they couldn't and just gave me directions from the back seat. Not knowing every bar and hole in the wall should not be a 1 *


----------



## Brett090

Went from a 4.78 to a 4.81 in a day, totally lucked out, but with my own luck i'll go down again because 4* assholes


----------



## NashuaUberGuy

As of 9/29/17, 4.86 with Uber and 4.8-ish with Lyft. Got it up .07 in two weeks on Uber, one drunk jerk did some serious damage.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

Last night my rating bounced back to a 4.98. Feeling more like going out when I see my efforts are appreciated by the riders.


----------



## LA_Native

4.86
37 rated trips: 3-star (2); 4-star (1); 5-star (34)


----------



## Eber88

4.6 
Not a bad driver just incredibly shy and don't like to talk other than "how's it going?" And "have good day/night."


----------



## samali

Hi guys my rating is 4.95 after 1847 trips


----------



## Peach2u

Peach2u said:


> 4.85
> ChattanoogaTn
> 1 week 114 trips
> Mitsubishi Outlander
> I was a 5 star till last night. Got a 1 star from 2 bar hoppers going to a closed bar. Asking to go to another which I asked them to reroute via app. But they couldn't and just gave me directions from the back seat. Not knowing every bar and hole in the wall should not be a 1 *


Went up .02 last night to 4.87. Amazing 1 jerk giving a 1* can do so much damage. I have come to the conclusion drunk college girls are the worst passenger lol. I'll take the creepy guys asking if we could park in the woods so he could kill me any day. Yes I had that guy at 1am. A long 23 mile ride with a Dexter!


----------



## PrestonT

4.92 last 500 ratings, total 1500, 555 rated.


----------



## Raccoon

Used to have no trouble keeping a rating above 4.85.

Then I got tired of working for sub-minimum-wage. *So I now only drive for surge fares. The average rating for my last week of work is 4.69, and my overall rating continues to drop.*

As long as I keep my rating above the point where I get deactivation warnings, I'm happy. I can't pay my car bill and student loans with star ratings.


----------



## Nicer

4.96 I had it at 4.98 Till I got some haters for passengers. Im at 969 trips.


----------



## Johnny Re




----------



## skibear99

4.93 Rating had it as low as 4.89, as high as 4.95
2,829 Uber trips over the past 2 years
I give out Granola Bars, Gum and am fairly friendly with the riders. I also have an Acura RLX, a slightly better car than the usual Camry/Accord found in NYC.

Had one major incident with a pax who left the car and gave me a 1* rating. Others, I've never figured out why I got only 1*. In general each 1* rating will drag you down 1/100th of a point.

Maintaining your car, personal hygiene, and also asking the riders if they're happy with the Temperature and Music, along with offering a charge for their phone goes a long way.


----------



## R3drang3r

UberRalph said:


> I'm just curious, trying to get a sense of how long the average uber driver lasts and if it's related to their ratings..
> 
> Just state your rating with a screen shot cropped,
> Your city
> How long you've been driving and what car you use for uber..
> 
> View attachment 11635
> 
> 4.87
> Washington DC
> 6 months ~1450 trips
> Prius
> 
> No intention of leaving anytime soon.. But I do hate how many new drivers there are..


4.92
Phoenix, AZ
7 Months - 1,074 trips
2019 Chrysler 300


----------



## welikecamping

I'm in PHX as well. Driving for about 9 months, 1,381 Lyft with a 5* rating, 142 with Uber with 4.94*. Clearly, Uber passengers are far more discerning. I drive a 2019 KIA Optima. Awesome car, btw.


----------



## Lordridley

Hahaha. 4.96 over here. And I offer nothing. Nothing. Pax enters the car. I greet them, confirm their name and where they go. If they want to talk, I talk. If do not, I do not. Pax leaves the car. And yeah, I have the most boring and common car; a red camry 17. Greetings from NYC


----------



## angryuberman

UberRalph said:


> I'm just curious, trying to get a sense of how long the average uber driver lasts and if it's related to their ratings..
> 
> Just state your rating with a screen shot cropped,
> Your city
> How long you've been driving and what car you use for uber..
> 
> View attachment 11635
> 
> 4.87
> Washington DC
> 6 months ~1450 trips
> Prius
> 
> No intention of leaving anytime soon.. But I do hate how many new drivers there are..





UberRalph said:


> I'm just curious, trying to get a sense of how long the average uber driver lasts and if it's related to their ratings..
> 
> Just state your rating with a screen shot cropped,
> Your city
> How long you've been driving and what car you use for uber..
> 
> View attachment 11635
> 
> 4.87
> Washington DC
> 6 months ~1450 trips
> Prius
> 
> No intention of leaving anytime soon.. But I do hate how many new drivers there are..


4.84 12 thousand trips and i don't care either

4.84 12 thousand trips and i don't care either


----------



## Jack Marrero

Miami, Fl
Prius 2015
3.5 Years, on and off.
Uber: 3050 trips, 4.91
Lyft: 1030 trips, 5.0
Just offer phone chargers.


----------



## donurs

4.92
OC
Just over 3600 trips (drive weekend nights only)
Completed 4 years driving Uber last month


----------



## Mikeoftulsa

4.91
1600 trips
2010 Acura TL
Drive just the weekends


----------



## TxGal81




----------



## FLKeys

I stay 4.92 to 4.93 on Uber and 4.99 to 5.0 on Lyft.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5

Luberon said:


> 4.68 overall rating. Was 4.67 last week when I got an email saying my last 100 rated rides averaged less than 4.6. Now my next 50 rated rides will be reviewed for deactivation.
> 50 rated rides mean 150 actual rides or thereabouts.


Well if you get deactivated, More rides for me lol


----------



## Illini

4.95 with Uber, and 5.0 with Lyft. About 1,300 total rides given.


----------



## Invisible

I only have 380 rides between U/L. I’m at 4.92 with Uber (after two 2s), and a 4.99 with Lyft. I have almost the same amount of rides between the two apps.


----------



## CJfrom619

Heres mine at the moment.


----------



## mbd

Uber 4.93- and higher is about a 4.99/5.0 on Lyft


----------



## Rafael92

4.94

154 trips over 1 month

121 - 5 Star
4 - 4 Star
1 - 1 Star


----------



## Fozzie

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Well if you get deactivated, More rides for me lol


If you look at dates, that guy hasn't posted here in almost two years. I'm pretty sure he isn't driving anymore, so the pax are all yours!

* 4.92 Uber, 5.00 Lyft
* 2 years driving/approx 4,000 runs completed
* Old 2016 Nissan Altima
* I don't offer water, mints or candy. I don't have phone chargers, and I don't load/unload luggage, groceries, etc.


----------



## Initial D

Uber 4.91 - 1,006 rides (some are UberEats trips and I've stopped doing UE).
Lyft 4.89 - 292 rides.
UberEats 98%

-San Francisco Bay Area, CA (area includes SF, East Bay, South Bay San Jose)
-I started Uber in late 2016 and Lyft in early 2017. When I began, I worked whenever available for 4-5 days a week to get my sign up bonuses and then after, I work Thursdays, Fridays and/or Saturdays. I don't work for plenty of weeks and months due to school and my main job/internship.
-I use my personal 2017 Toyota Corolla XSE and sometimes I use my pay day money from my other job to rent a car for the weekend shifts.


----------



## R3drang3r

4.93
1200 rides
Over 7 Months


----------



## superjtrdr

I noticed the drivers with the most rides dont have high ratings. Usually my ratings starts to climb when it's slow. 10400 rides in 4.5 years and my rating ranges from 4.90 to 4.96. I am at 4.91 right now


----------



## BigRedDriver

I have to make some list.

4.94 ON BOTH APPS!


----------



## FLKeys

I am still hovering in the 4.92 to 4.93 range on Uber Seems like every time one of my 6 3*'s drops off I get a new one. Oh well *'s don't fund the retirement account.


----------



## Fozzie

FLKeys said:


> I am still hovering in the 4.92 to 4.93 range on Uber Seems like every time one of my 6 3*'s drops off I get a new one. Oh well *'s don't fund the retirement account.


I have the same problem with Uber... one bad rating falls off, but is replace with another <5* rating. Bastards.

With Lyft I've been at 5* since October, but I dropped on Monday, the same day I received this email...










Apparently "picking up in the middle of the street" is against TOS.

This is where the pickup happened...










I'm still going back and forth with "Lyft Safety," trying to get them to remove the 1* from this obvious fraud. Unfortunately I'm getting tired of this game. Not sure if I want to continue playing, or just cut them a break after my emotional support animal fiasco last week.


----------



## wicked

After I tried to buy gas with stars I stopped caring. The gas station attendant gave me the look.


----------



## Cableguynoe

DocT said:


> 115 completed rides
> 4.92 rating
> UberPlus (but I hit the X during surges)


Awww look. When you were just a kittlen


----------



## CJfrom619

Ratings also depend on the market your in...I normally stay between a 4.96-4.98 in currently at a 4.97 but that largely has to do with me driving in San Diego. Most people here are from out of town enjoying there time on vacation or business so we get rated better over here. If I drove on the east coast where people aren’t as friendly im sure my rating wouldn’t be as high.


----------



## Initial D

CJfrom619 said:


> If I drove on the east coast where people aren't as friendly im sure my rating wouldn't be as high.


You'll encounter pax like "Georgie", who chose Lyft over calling an ambulance for medical problems and assaulted the driver for not breaking the laws & driving fast.


----------



## Fozzie

CJfrom619 said:


> If I drove on the east coast where people aren't as friendly im sure my rating wouldn't be as high.


ROFLMAO @ west coast people being friendlier.


----------



## CJfrom619

Fozzie said:


> ROFLMAO @ west coast people being friendlier.


I said San Diego not west coast lol


----------



## Fozzie

I lived in San Diego for several years. I love the area, but the people weren't as "hospitable" as many of the people I knew when I lived in RI or SC. Matter of opinion I guess. -o:


----------



## CJfrom619

I 


Fozzie said:


> I lived in San Diego for several years. I love the area, but the people weren't as "hospitable" as many of the people I knew when I lived in RI or SC. Matter of opinion I guess. -o:


I can agree with that as far as just walking around town but im talking about giving rides. About 3/4 of my rides are from people out of town on vacation or business so normally there in a good mood. I mean its a big city so we do get everything as well.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

UberRalph said:


> People that respond like this are obviously the low rated drivers that don't want to share their experiences..


Or they have been driving long enough 
to know that it really doesnt make any difference ......


----------



## BuzzNJ

4215 rides. Uber. 4.96 rating
Lyft: 20 rides in 2 years 4.6


----------



## Matt Uterak

5.SuperRad


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

4.95
3500 trips
Phoenix
2018 Suburban Premier



Wolfgang Faust said:


> 4.95
> 3500 trips
> Phoenix
> 2018 Suburban Premier


4 years


----------



## itendstonight

Lyft : 4.97 250+ rides
Uber : 4.85 after 1600+ rides
Wtf?


----------



## jarno6006

4.99 Uber
405 trips
Full size truck with extended crew cab.


----------



## Genericwhitemale

4.86 700 rides. Now pax rarely rate me even though I drive safe.


----------



## AndyP21502

4.98
172 trips
UberX


----------



## Ubergaldrivet

UberRalph said:


> I'm just curious, trying to get a sense of how long the average uber driver lasts and if it's related to their ratings..
> 
> Just state your rating with a screen shot cropped,
> Your city
> How long you've been driving and what car you use for uber..
> 
> View attachment 11635
> 
> 4.87
> Washington DC
> 6 months ~1450 trips
> Prius
> 
> No intention of leaving anytime soon.. But I do hate how many new drivers there are..


4.92 and I don't care at all. I stopped driving months ago


----------



## Fabius

4.84, 2350 rides, 91% accept, o% cancellations. Uber Eats: 75 thumbs up, 1 thumb down.


----------



## Orion C

4.97, LA, 1200 rides. I offer nothing but a phone charger. 2010 prius but my car is clean and it's leather which I think helps in feeling cleaner since I can just give the seats a quick wipe down


----------



## Evil-g

Driving for 5 years, Dodge Grand Caravan.


----------



## evad77

22000 rides,4.72 it goes between 4.7 and 4.76,so many paxholes downrate just to get free ride,the rating system sucks but nothing you can do about it


----------



## islanddriver

4.92 3000 trips


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

I fluctuate between 4.95 and 4.99. I've been hella lazy though lately but I completed 5k trips in one calendar year. I drive all night for 12 hours of online time (14 or so hours net) when I am hitting it hard and I'll do this for 6 nights in a week. In addition to my driving numbers I have around 600 rides as a passenger, about 300 Eats orders that I ordered and ate, and about 1000 Eats orders that I delivered. So basically I'm a major Uber Guru in all facets of the game. Now I'm focusing on getting a job with corporate and if that doesn't happen by this time next year I'm gone for good.


----------



## Roadmasta

4.91 was 4.93 three weeks ago. I was in retaliation mode until this week. All forgiven


----------



## CJfrom619

Ian Richard Markham said:


> View attachment 333409
> 
> 
> View attachment 333412
> 
> 
> I fluctuate between 4.95 and 4.99. I've been hella lazy though lately but I completed 5k trips in one calendar year. I drive all night for 12 hours of online time (14 or so hours net) when I am hitting it hard and I'll do this for 6 nights in a week. In addition to my driving numbers I have around 600 rides as a passenger, about 300 Eats orders that I ordered and ate, and about 1000 Eats orders that I delivered. So basically I'm a major Uber Guru in all facets of the game. Now I'm focusing on getting a job with corporate and if that doesn't happen by this time next year I'm gone for good.


"I have uncorrected 20/20 vision and I drive smooth." Lol please tell me you did that as a joke for the forum.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

CJfrom619 said:


> "I have uncorrected 20/20 vision and I drive smooth." Lol please tell me you did that as a joke for the forum.


Nah man I recently changed it from "Highly rated Uber driver at your service." Which one do you like better?


----------



## NotMe

KMANDERSON said:


> Does anybody have better lyft rating.I seem to have better with them 4.85


How about this?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

Sorry Lyft doesn't count.



NotMe said:


> How about this?
> View attachment 334088


----------



## itendstonight

Ian Richard Markham said:


> View attachment 333409
> 
> 
> View attachment 333412
> 
> 
> I fluctuate between 4.95 and 4.99. I've been hella lazy though lately but I completed 5k trips in one calendar year. I drive all night for 12 hours of online time (14 or so hours net) when I am hitting it hard and I'll do this for 6 nights in a week. In addition to my driving numbers I have around 600 rides as a passenger, about 300 Eats orders that I ordered and ate, and about 1000 Eats orders that I delivered. So basically I'm a major Uber Guru in all facets of the game. Now I'm focusing on getting a job with corporate and if that doesn't happen by this time next year I'm gone for good.


Handing out handjobs during rides to keep pax happy and to upvote you?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

itendstonight said:


> Handing out handjobs during rides to keep pax happy and to upvote you?


Nope I was just born for this.


----------



## CJfrom619

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Nah man I recently changed it from "Highly rated Uber driver at your service." Which one do you like better?


Neither friend. No reason to try to hard.


----------



## NotMe

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Sorry Lyft doesn't count.


Sad to hear ))


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

NotMe said:


> Sad to hear ))


Lyft is so freakin bogus I could write an essay on it. I have a Lyft account but never turn it on because I don't want any bozo's in my car. All you people simply have an outstanding balance with Uber for all the bs you caused and you're too cheap to pay it off.


----------



## UberRalph

Nice to see this thread is still going! Show off those 4.9s if you got ‘em!


----------



## dnlbaboof

they never tell you anymore when they downrate the racists click "other" I guess my rating dropped below 4.9 for the first time in years and I have no idea why. Lyft has such a better rating system, you can read the comments, if youre going to ruin someones morale by downnrating please tell the driver why, if you click other that means youre biased in some way and should be kicked off uber............


----------



## Mkang14

1718 rides.. 4.95


----------



## ABC123DEF

My rating is 0.0.

I quit driving in March 2018 after being rear-ended in an accident. I just come here for splits and giggles now - since Foober was such an "interesting" part of my life for 4 years.


----------



## Uber_Paul83

4.90 3002 rides in 8 months and I drive a Mitsubishi Outlander


----------



## Zaarc

4.92 1300 rides in 6 months. 92%/3%


----------



## RektorChris

aparks330 said:


> my rating is 4.54 and im kind of upset about it. the first night i did uber i did 8 trips and had a 5.0 after all my rides, and now all of a sudden i have this. =| i wish you could see what each trip rated you afterwards. i really cant recall anything going wrong in the last day to have this happen. (except for one lady that i kno rated me bad bc she needs jesus). i kno ratings dont = money but its nice to kno when you are doing a good job.


Lol just keep it moving. I thought I was Mr. perfect when my first 100 rides were all 5 stars. Got a couple 1 stars that were out of my control. One thing that I notice that really helps. Have a newer nicer car. Really nobody wants to jump in a Chevy Cruze, corolla, civic, etc. That have cushion seats and your car smells like feet because of all the people that come in and out of your car.

You as a driver inside your car all day wouldn't notice these smells, just like someone smoking in their car don't notice their car smells terrible. While these small compact cars are more beneficial for you. People really don't like getting in these small cars as they feel cramped or crowded. 
Another thing I do is wash, vacuum and wipe down all interior every week (again I have leather seats). I can't tell you how many people I pick up that are wet from the rain or smell terrible bad with grease from working at a restaurant, food stuck to their clothes that then get in your car. Vacuuming simply doesn't get it all. That smell and residue builds up over time. I always like to be conscious and air out my car when someone smells off gets in. So the next pax doesn't deal with it. Leather seats are a game changer when it comes to customer service. The next thing is driving in a suv or compact car. SUVs are always going to get the better ratings.

One day I was force to take a Lyft a couple times and I got into a smell compact car with cushion seats and the car smelt not terrible but not good at all as if the guy cleans it but doesn't get everything. I felt very cramped too and it just dawned on me, that this what majority of passengers get into and then they get in my car which is a 2018 Jeep Compass limiter. Leather seats, moon roof and the difference is night and day. I'm not bragging by any means these are just considerations I took before I even started driving for Uber and Lyft. I have a 4.98 rating with Lyft 1,250 rides in 8 months. 4.92 rating with Uber - 1,100 rides in 8 months. That next thing of course is customer service, conversation, etc. But, no matter how polite, friendly and good conversation you have. Having a small, dirty, smelly car could be why the passenger will give you a 4 star instead of a 5. Of course you can't please everyone. But, just take it into consideration. Make your customers feel good about getting into your car without you even saying a word. I had 100s of people tell me my car is really nice and this is the best car they ever got into riding with Uber/Lyft. Think if you had a Lamborghini that you were using for Uber and Lyft and how many 5 stars you would have because of that. It's the same concept. Like I said, having a smaller cheaper car is beneficial for you because of car payments, insurance rates, mpg. But, if your rating is low and it's effecting your rides, tips, customer experience and amount of requests you get. Is it really beneficial?


----------



## BigRedDriver

My last rideshare drive was yesterday, so this is my final tally:

*Uber:*

1,360 Trips - 9 months

4.95

480 - 5*
16 - 4*
2 - 3*
1 - 2*
1 - 1*

*Lyft:*

702 Trips - 6 months

5.00


----------



## dandan90

KMANDERSON said:


> I told them there rating in the Google app store is 4.3


GOLD


----------



## raisedoncereal

Currently 4.90 after about 450 rides on Uber, after 3 recent 1* from drunk idiots (1 trying to pull off a "two for one" discount which I denied and went downhill from there), and a few 3* from the ghetto for no reason.

It was much much easier to maintain a 5.0 on Lyft in my experience.


----------



## Fozzie




----------



## rkozy

Keep in mind....I think the ratings system for Lyft and Uber is total BS.

They actively devalue the meaning of five stars, and actually encourage their trashy customers to rate one star for a free ride. This is a useless system. It needs to be scrapped completely.

That said, here are my ratings...


----------



## Stephen Uno

4.95 and 4& half years.


----------



## Mkang14

rkozy said:


> Keep in mind....I think the ratings system for Lyft and Uber is total BS.
> 
> They actively devalue the meaning of five stars, and actually encourage their trashy customers to rate one star for a free ride. This is a useless system. It needs to be scrapped completely.
> 
> That said, here are my ratings...


You are right. The rating system is flawed (as Russell hantz would say). I remember when we still had multiplier surge i got 2 - 1 star rating and 1-3 star rating in one high surge night. Keep in mind my score is normally between 4.95 and 4.98. So of course I was in a state of shock ?. When I checked online to try and find answers I read an article or posts saying that riders rate down when surge is high. I want to not care about my score but I do ?.


----------



## SOLA-RAH

4.99 uber/4.98 lyft in DC, casual commute driver and weekend late nites if I feel like it
6 years come September, 7000+ rides
Ford Focus
Tips: "Good morning/afternoon/evening, *Rider's Name*" when they get in, speak when spoken to and complete silence if they don't talk first, $1 bag of lifesaver mints in the back door pockets (lasts for months), classic rock on the radio at a barely audible volume, smooth but efficient driving, flawless navigation, "Thanks for riding my uber/lyft, have a good one" when they get out, vacuum the interior every other week or so, wash the exterior by driving fast on the highway in the rain...and lastly, build up lots of goodwill so you can completely blow your top on a rider who truly deserves it once every 500 rides to really earn that 1-star


----------



## SushiGirl

4.96
2.5 years
3,917 trips


----------



## rkozy

Mkang14 said:


> When I checked online to try and find answers I read an article or posts saying that riders rate down when surge is high. I want to not care about my score but I do ?.


I had a passenger one-star me on a Lyft ride they thought was too expensive. Then they told Lyft that I made them feel unsafe and disrespected them. The real problem was that they didn't to pay the $50 Lyft just charged them.

As long as your rating keeps you out of deactivation territory, that's all I'd care about. Of course, some passengers will make up the worst lies imaginable to get a free ride. If they are clever enough, you might wind up getting deactivated even with a really good driver rating. That's why the entire system is meaningless.

Don't waste your time worrying about what pax think. Just be yourself and hope you don't get some POS who is having a bad day.


----------



## charmer37

When I was driving my rating was a 4.85, I was a driver from mid 2014 to 2016


----------



## Szabolcs

My rating is 4.92. What I'm dont know someone running to somewhere and they want I would be a spiderman and fly faster than any flying object . Yesterday I pick up a "good man" 4:55 pm and he said I'm late please we go fast. The trip was 20 minutes and he go to work 5pm. So i can do in 5 minute the 20 minutes trip. And after he was angry because we late arrived. And give me 2* Who understand this please explain to me


----------



## gooddolphins

UberRalph said:


> I'm just curious, trying to get a sense of how long the average uber driver lasts and if it's related to their ratings..
> 
> Just state your rating with a screen shot cropped,
> Your city
> How long you've been driving and what car you use for uber..
> 
> View attachment 11635
> 
> 4.87
> Washington DC
> 6 months ~1450 trips
> Prius
> 
> No intention of leaving anytime soon.. But I do hate how many new drivers there are..


4 years and 5017 trips with a 4.90 rating.


----------



## nouberipo

UberRalph said:


> I'm just curious, trying to get a sense of how long the average uber driver lasts and if it's related to their ratings..
> 
> Just state your rating with a screen shot cropped,
> Your city
> How long you've been driving and what car you use for uber..
> 
> View attachment 11635
> 
> 4.87
> Washington DC
> 6 months ~1450 trips
> Prius
> 
> No intention of leaving anytime soon.. But I do hate how many new drivers there are..


4.96 on Uber and 4.95 on Lyft



Clifford Chong said:


> 4.75
> 
> It fluctuates between 4.74 and 4.76.
> 
> I can't help but notice that the more Asians I pick up, the more likely my ratings drop.
> 
> Just for the record, I'm also Asian.


Yes, Asian students at the universities in Cleveland tend to rate lower hence I don't go to those areas anymore.



rkozy said:


> Keep in mind....I think the ratings system for Lyft and Uber is total BS.
> 
> They actively devalue the meaning of five stars, and actually encourage their trashy customers to rate one star for a free ride. This is a useless system. It needs to be scrapped completely.
> 
> That said, here are my ratings...


Since you have millennials running these companies who grew up with stars and cookies and emojis it is highly unlikely they are going to get rid of this invalid way of "measuring" rider feedback. It is obvious that whomever created and those who further approved the use of this method are clueless about research methods and statistics but I don't expect more from Uber or Lyft employees.


----------



## raisedoncereal

After working hard to bring my knocked down 4.90* to 4.92, I get dinged back down to 4.91, then 4.90, after dealing with more ghetto pickups and immature/entitled kids.

I'm gonna start canceling rides on these types of mother****ers from now on


----------



## TheTruthHurts

4.94 with 3.278 rides NYC 2 years


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork

gooddolphins said:


> 4 years and 5017 trips with a 4.90 rating.


Wow, don't drive that much eh? Good for you.


----------



## Stav53

Into my 3rd year, about 3200 Uber rides

And yes, ratings matter


----------



## Mr. Yuck

Pretty weird to see the comment I made on page 20 after my first month. 2 years and 9000 rides later I have a 4.94 instead of a 4.92. Been up to 4.98 and down to 4.87. I've always had a 5 on Lyft.

I drive mechanically sound beaters. I vaccuum daily and wipe things down but the car interior is shot as are my clothes. The roads here scare the flatlander tourists and frankly so do many of the r/s drivers and all I have to do is be a good driver. That's the way it should be.

I have given out two mints, one tampon, and a swig from my own water bottle. The only things in the car specifically for pax are napkins, a military grade first aid kit, and a weapon I've never needed.

I feel lucky to live somewhere where people (except my exwife) are nice.

Forgot, Asheville, 08 Prius, 09 Fit, 06 and 10 Focuses.


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp

I have never dipped below 4.95. I drive only in the mornings and for 8 hours Saturday and Sunday but quit by 6pm. I refuse to drive the bar crowds around. That's my secret


----------



## raisedoncereal

I think your "secret" is driving lyft. It's much easier to maintain a 5.0* IME


----------



## gooddolphins

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Wow, don't drive that much eh? Good for you.


Yea what's funny is I only do this on weekends lol


----------



## Senzo

2000+ rides, 4.97


----------



## lyft_rat

The rating system is designed to make you feel bad for low ratings (witness this forum that it is generally true) so that you work harder to make pax happy to strive for higher ratings. I would not even be surprised if the computer algorithm threw you a 1* on occasion just to keep you on your toes.


----------



## gooddolphins

4


gooddolphins said:


> Yea what's funny is I only do this on weekends lol


4.90 rating


----------



## Stav53

lyft_rat said:


> The rating system is designed to make you feel bad for low ratings (witness this forum that it is generally true) so that you work harder to make pax happy to strive for higher ratings. I would not even be surprised if the computer algorithm threw you a 1* on occasion just to keep you on your toes.


Exactly right Uber though a 1 on me 1.5 years ago won't go away. I could go to the local greenlight and they would probly remove it but not time for that


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser

Uber X, weekend driver. Prius at first then Chevy Bolt. California. Started driving in 2016 but have not driven contiguously. 1 to 1.5 years total.

Uber: 1877 trips, 4.95
Lyft: 271 trips, 4.98


----------



## Fabrice Janson

This is my rating as of today.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver

Stuck at 4.88 on Uber for awhile. Finally went to 4.89 yesterday, now down to 4.88 again suddenly. 1,600+ rides off and on over 2.5 years.

4.91 on Lyft, dropped rapidly after two or three weeks just before that of 5.0 and 4.98 and 4.99. Was 4.62 when I restarted full-time Lyft back in November (too many pools?) for over five months, finally getting to a consistent 4.85 to 5.0.

Always help with luggage.

Drive mainly nights and late bar hours and until 4 am to 5 am. Hardly ever accept shared rides.

Mostly 2015 rental cars since 2017, but a 2018 Getaround rental lately.


----------



## SinTaxERROR

4.88 rating, close to 7000 trips, 2.5 years.

Every lower rating that is removed is replaced by an equivalent lower rating within 24-72 hours. It is like clockwork, and the pattern is very distinct.


----------



## MissAnne

4.95 on Uber and 4.99 on Lyft ... not that I care


----------



## Gtown Driver

High AF


----------



## Lessthanminimum

4.91 after 450 Uber rides. Lyft is 5.0 after 170 rides. I don't know how the Lyft one is even possible but I just looked yesterday.

I am very part-time and only do it when I'm desperate for cash.

I offer no gum candy or water. Minimum wage is low enough.


----------



## Isterikas

5.00 after 1400 rides. Still nothing beneficial from uber.


----------



## RoyalC33

4.96
400 trips
uberx 
focus
little less then 2 months


----------



## ABQuber

Lyft on top, Uber on bottom. In my city you have to drive for both, neither is busy enough on its own. I drive mostly nights. Uber was 4.97 usually until the new app came out. Now I hover here. Not sure what happened there. I don't do anything special. No water or candy. Only help with bags or luggage when they clearly need assistance. If they want to talk, I talk. If not, I turn up the radio slightly and shut up and drive. Play mostly classic rock. Seems to be universally liked. And I smoke in my car.


----------



## Lessthanminimum

ABQuber said:


> View attachment 342321
> View attachment 342322
> 
> 
> Lyft on top, Uber on bottom. In my city you have to drive for both, neither is busy enough on its own. I drive mostly nights. Uber was 4.97 usually until the new app came out. Now I hover here. Not sure what happened there. I don't do anything special. No water or candy. Only help with bags or luggage when they clearly need assistance. If they want to talk, I talk. If not, I turn up the radio slightly and shut up and drive. Play mostly classic rock. Seems to be universally liked. And I smoke in my car.


Impressive you have that rating smoking in your car. I Left Rio Rancho last year moved back to Kentucky. I was always afraid to drive ABQ at night so never got that many rides. How bad are the Uber/Lyft rates there now?


----------



## ABQuber

Lessthanminimum said:


> Impressive you have that rating smoking in your car. I Left Rio Rancho last year moved back to Kentucky. I was always afraid to drive ABQ at night so never got that many rides. How bad are the Uber/Lyft rates there now?


Driving nights in ABQ is an adventure lol. I've been bitten, punched, slapped and had 9 people to date throw up in the car. Mostly all females. My fault of course, I pick up everyone and go to the war zone when it's slow for business. Only ever thrown 1 person out in all those rides.

Rates suck. 63 cents a mile I think. Min fare is $2.25 and I see it way too often. Over saturation is the problem. If you stay steady busy it can be pretty decent but downtime between rides hurts you real quick. Biggest problem at night is dropping someone deep in Rio Rancho and having to deadhead back to ABQ because RR is pretty dead late night. And Lyft pickups get to 15-20 minutes away and I refuse to do those. Why my acceptance rate with Lyft is awful. New flat surge rate also killed the 2 am bar crowd incentive.


----------



## Alantc

Clifford Chong said:


> 4.75
> 
> It fluctuates between 4.74 and 4.76.
> 
> I can't help but notice that the more Asians I pick up, the more likely my ratings drop.
> 
> Just for the record, I'm also Asian.


They don't tip either

At 4.97 always hoping it goes up during the summer, because it always goes down when collage starts. Driving 4 years took about 2 1/2 years get this high. Started full time 2 years ago .got 9,500 trips


----------



## Lessthanminimum

ABQuber said:


> Driving nights in ABQ is an adventure lol. I've been bitten, punched, slapped and had 9 people to date throw up in the car. Mostly all females. My fault of course, I pick up everyone and go to the war zone when it's slow for business. Only ever thrown 1 person out in all those rides.
> 
> Rates suck. 63 cents a mile I think. Min fare is $2.25 and I see it way too often. Over saturation is the problem. If you stay steady busy it can be pretty decent but downtime between rides hurts you real quick. Biggest problem at night is dropping someone deep in Rio Rancho and having to deadhead back to ABQ because RR is pretty dead late night. And Lyft pickups get to 15-20 minutes away and I refuse to do those. Why my acceptance rate with Lyft is awful. New flat surge rate also killed the 2 am bar crowd incentive.


My acceptance rate here in northern Kentucky is a lot lower than yours. Well below 50% for both Lyft and Uber because I refused to go over 5 or 6 minutes to pick somebody up with these rates. Last night I only took 10 rides and rejected about 20. I refuse to go downtown Cincinnati at night so my earnings are limited. It's just not worth the risk to me.

Yeah Albuquerque and Rio Rancho are so incredibly spread out. And the GPS tends to be very unreliable. Plus, how many cracked windshields do you get there? I got one about every 4 months. I heard about the Uber driver that shot and killed his passenger in ABQ after they got in a fight? That place is hardcore!

The rates here about the same, horrible. Only difference is minimum fare here's $3.


----------



## ABQuber

Only 2 cracks in all this time, both repairable, $30 each. My problem is tires. I end up having to replace a tire roughly every 6 weeks at most. Always manage to get a screw in the sidewall where it can’t be plugged. 

Heard about that driver, apparently over vomit. I bet money I can tell you exactly what happened. Passenger threw up and then didn’t want to pay the fee and it escalated. Every single person who has thrown up in my car has immediately begged or demanded that I not charge the fee. Some offer me $10-$20, lol. I just say I have no idea what’ll happen or sure, sure no problem, drop them and pull around the corner to take pics and clean it up with a cleaning kit I keep in the trunk. Learned pretty quick there is absolutely no point arguing with a drunk person. Just nod and agree with everything they say and the ride goes great. Argue or try to prove a point and the ride goes bad quick lol.


----------



## SinTaxERROR

aparks330 said:


> my rating is 4.54 and im kind of upset about it. i really cant recall anything going wrong in the last day to have this happen. (except for one lady that i kno rated me bad bc she needs jesus).


My son, your ratings, they need Jesus too :roflmao:


----------



## TripMcneely

Honda Accord
Water and Mints offered
Strawberry Little Trees Air Freshener
Classic Rock 90s and MJ for music
I drive primarily 7pm to 4am and always downtown St. Pete


----------



## Nina2

4.9 1304 rides Audi A8L Black


----------



## Coachman

Today I reached my highest rating since I was a newbie...


----------



## GreatWhiteHope

4.96



Coachman said:


> Today I reached my highest rating since I was a newbie...
> 
> View attachment 343926


What's up with the 2 stars?


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver

Update:

Still hovering between 4.88 and 4.89 the past month since a long Uber hiatus while doing Lyft and cabs.

Keeps going up, then down. Was at 4.63 or so to 4.7+ for awhile last year. Maybe doing a few Pools didn't help, as I get confused on added riders at times.

No Pools anymore, usually night driving. 
Always get out and help with luggage and grocery bags. Non smoker, and never eat in front of pax. 

I speak English, so you'd think my rating should/could be higher?

1,600+ rides over two years


----------



## JoeD16

4000 trips


----------



## Galveston

4.91 Uber and going down. Lyft 5.00 and always holding steady



KMANDERSON said:


> I'm holding down a solid 4.6 lol.Got that review shit from uber to.I told them there rating in the Google app store is 4.3.I told I'm doing better than them


???


----------



## homelesswarlock

I sell women and children.


----------



## Mkang14

GreatWhiteHope said:


> 4.96
> 
> 
> What's up with the 2 stars?


Aww so you are a nice guy after all ? Same rating!


----------



## GreatWhiteHope

Mkang14 said:


> Aww so you are a nice guy after all ? Same rating!
> 
> View attachment 353591


Little better now ?


----------



## Mkang14

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Little better now ?
> View attachment 353593


I'm impressed! Also jealous ?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope

Mkang14 said:


> Aww so you are a nice guy after all ? Same rating!


?wouldn't want everyone else thinking I'm nice or something ?


----------



## Mkang14

GreatWhiteHope said:


> ?wouldn't want everyone else thinking I'm nice or something ?


----------



## gooddolphins

My rating


----------



## mch

Im at 4.94. I was all the up to a 4.96 as recently as a month ago but I got a couple 1 stars (along with a few 4s) that sunk me. Im pretty sure I know who gave them to me. 

While I cant be 100% sure. The two most likely candidates for my recent 1 star rides were...

The first was a dude who claimed to be part owner of the mets. Him and his wife got in, asked me what baseball team I root for and when I told them the Phillies he immediately starts in on me about how terrible the Bryce Harper signing was. I argued with him and then he pulled the "You dont know what youre talking about, I do, Im part owner of the mets". I believe me telling him the mets were a joke got me 1 starred

The 2nd was this Nigerian dude who got mad at me because I called him an idiot after he told me that homosexuals were ruining the world and they should be wiped out. I also told him religion was a big scam. He didnt like that at all haha.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks

Machu Picho
10 rides
0.95


----------



## lyft_rat

I am "at risk" don't you believe it.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope

mch said:


> Im at 4.94. I was all the up to a 4.96 as recently as a month ago but I got a couple 1 stars (along with a few 4s) that sunk me. Im pretty sure I know who gave them to me.
> 
> While I cant be 100% sure. The two most likely candidates for my recent 1 star rides were...
> 
> The first was a dude who claimed to be part owner of the mets. Him and his wife got in, asked me what baseball team I root for and when I told them the Phillies he immediately starts in on me about how terrible the Bryce Harper signing was. I argued with him and then he pulled the "You dont know what youre talking about, I do, Im part owner of the mets". I believe me telling him the mets were a joke got me 1 starred
> 
> The 2nd was this Nigerian dude who got mad at me because I called him an idiot after he told me that homosexuals were ruining the world and they should be wiped out. I also told him religion was a big scam. He didnt like that at all haha.


Hilarious

Eh I kinda like it that u argue with pax


----------



## KK2929

4.97 -- Yeah, I know -- amazing !!!!! I drive Lyft only. 
I do not drive a lot in summer. One thing I noticed -- as my number of trips per week increase, my rating decreases. :smiles:



Ian Richard Markham said:


> Nah man I recently changed it from "Highly rated Uber driver at your service." Which one do you like better?


---------------------------
Ian -- you really need to get out and participate in non-Uber activities.


----------



## mch

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Hilarious
> 
> Eh I kinda like it that u argue with pax


95% of the time Im pretty agreeable. I usually am good at understanding where people are coming from and putting myself in their shoes. Once in awhile though I cant help myself

I once was arguing with two know it all millennials about the philadelphia 76ers. One called me an asshole in a very condescending way and then in the next breath told me "we need to stop at wawa" we were in the middle of nowhere and about 20 min from the dropoff so rather than get heated I said sure, pulled into the wawa parking lot and promptly cancelled the ride, and drove away when they got out. I made sure to slowly drive past them giving them the bird on my way out of the lot.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982

Clifford Chong said:


> 4.75
> 
> It fluctuates between 4.74 and 4.76.
> 
> I can't help but notice that the more Asians I pick up, the more likely my ratings drop.
> 
> Just for the record, I'm also Asian.


You shame your race for driving Uber. Asians are better than that!!  JK JK


----------



## Mkang14

lyft_rat said:


> I am "at risk" don't you believe it.


What are you doing? So I know exactly what not to do ? ?


----------



## lyft_rat

Mkang14 said:


> What are you doing? So I know exactly what not to do ? ?


I never had a bad ride. I get lots of tips. People love my car. I think some people press 1* instead of 5*. It doesn't take too many.


----------



## Mkang14

lyft_rat said:


> I never had a bad ride. I get lots of tips. People love my car. I think some people press 1* instead of 5*. It doesn't take too many.


I was just trying to be silly ... but If you are in a high surge area that may be the reason as well for the downrating. One night SF had a crazy surge and I got a 1,3 and 4 in one night. Some people blame the driver for higher fare.

The score is pretty darn low. I doubt those are mistakes.


----------



## gingerdog

i don't know why but 5-star ratings havent been getting added lately only the complaints


----------



## Nats121

The draconian rating system is used by these companies as a a weapon of intimidation in order to try to force alleged independent contractors into doing things that go against their best interests, such as sitting in long drive-thru lines at 10 cents per minute.

It's also used by the companies to divide the drivers against each other.

4 stars is considered a good rating in most service industries, and many pax look at 4 out of 5 stars as a good rating.

Therefore, 4.00 should be the minimum driver rating, not 4.60.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

lyft_rat said:


> I am "at risk" don't you believe it.


WOOSTAH!


----------



## lyft_rat

Mkang14 said:


> I was just trying to be silly ... but If you are in a high surge area that may be the reason as well for the downrating. One night SF had a crazy surge and I got a 1,3 and 4 in one night. Some people blame the driver for higher fare.
> 
> The score is pretty darn low. I doubt those are mistakes.


Yeah, pax don't like high fares and I do see them. I don't believe I am anywhere near deactivation (could be proven wrong). I have a good record with some crappy ratings. Deactivation takes a true act of bad character or judgement. My reading, anyhow.


----------



## uberdave2015

Uber driver in Boise Id.
10,300 rides
4.98 rating



ATX 22 said:


> Damn! Impressive.


That and $3.50 gets me a cuppa


----------



## Greenfox

My LYFt rating is a perfect 5. Oh wait, they **** it up. Now it's a 4.98 (thanks San Fran Psycho)
My UBER rating is a 4.95


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

Mines 4.95 right now and I get into trouble when my rating gets this low.


----------



## MuchoMiles

Miami, Fl
6 months


----------



## Heine

I really try to pull this 5flat once more, but driving in Jersey is almost impossible lol


----------



## CJfrom619

Heine said:


> I really try to pull this 5flat once more, but driving in Jersey is almost impossible lol


Why? You dont earn anything extra.


----------



## codyco1221

Mine is 4.90. 134 trips over 3 months. Don't get why I get less than 5 stars. It makes me wonder.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver

4.83, down from a somewhat recent steady of 4.88-4.89 -- in just a couple weeks! Yes, that's hard to accomplish with 1,700 rides already.

Lyft is usually higher for most drivers, I think, as we now automatically get five stars if they don't rate? It hit up to 4.99 and 5.0 for a few weeks last spring but rapidly dropped to a 4.91.

It was 4.62 when I re-started driving Lyft again last November and went up quickly to 4.80+, then quickly to 4.9 to 5.0 briefly. 

2,000+ Lyft rides since 2.5 years ago.
....

I drive nights mostly. Hardly ever take Pool. 

And why aren't other drivers with poor ratings posting? Only post when it's high?


----------



## Muchado

5 stars
Mercedes C Class
London
4 years


----------



## Northern Mazda

UberRalph said:


> I'm just curious, trying to get a sense of how long the average uber driver lasts and if it's related to their ratings..
> 
> Just state your rating with a screen shot cropped,
> Your city
> How long you've been driving and what car you use for uber..
> 
> View attachment 11635
> 
> 4.87
> Washington DC
> 6 months ~1450 trips
> Prius
> 
> No intention of leaving anytime soon.. But I do hate how many new drivers there are..





UberRalph said:


> I'm just curious, trying to get a sense of how long the average uber driver lasts and if it's related to their ratings..
> 
> Just state your rating with a screen shot cropped,
> Your city
> How long you've been driving and what car you use for uber..
> 
> View attachment 11635
> 
> 4.87
> Washington DC
> 6 months ~1450 trips
> Prius
> 
> No intention of leaving anytime soon.. But I do hate how many new drivers there are..





UberRalph said:


> I'm just curious, trying to get a sense of how long the average uber driver lasts and if it's related to their ratings..
> 
> Just state your rating with a screen shot cropped,
> Your city
> How long you've been driving and what car you use for uber..
> 
> View attachment 11635
> 
> 4.87
> Washington DC
> 6 months ~1450 trips
> Prius
> 
> No intention of leaving anytime soon.. But I do hate how many new drivers there are..


4.97

4.97 on 3000 rides in 3 months. I've been busy


----------



## Uber_Paul83

this says it all ?


----------



## codyco1221

Northern Mazda said:


> 4.97
> 
> 4.97 on 3000 rides in 3 months. I've been busy :smiles:
> 
> View attachment 360913


Do you ever sleep?


----------



## Ttown Driver

Uber - 1343 rides in 9 months - 4.96
Lyft - 438 rides in 9 months - 5.00
That's in a 10 year old Taurus. 90% of rides are entitled college students and 90% of those are drunk. I usually start around 4-5 p.m. and end up 1-3 a.m. I'm 65 years old and I think I've only cancelled one rider.
Didn't work Monday. Last 2 days 47 rides in 17 hours online.
And tonight - Thursday is the busiest/intense night of the week with a football game - Alabama/Ole Miss 100,000+ - coming up Saturday.
This is one that gets looped starting around 1 a.m. - it's my peeps.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

4.85 on Uber. 4.70 on Lyft. Lyft pax suck!


----------



## wwatson4

4.92 after 494 rated rides and 819 overall trips.
Cleveland, OH
3 years part-time
And last week, I drove a lot for me, I did 20 rides, earned over 15, 5 star rides, and 5 overall tipped rides (not bad for weekday afternoons), and 2 compliments (great service and great conversation) and I still also earned another 4 star review!

Go figure...


----------



## Coolpad_24

5.0
2500 trips
Atlanta


----------



## FatCopOnSegwayAtAirport

4.81
7000 rides over 5 years
$500 dollar vehicle
and literally doing nothing other than the the bare minimum as far as service and not even cleaning my vehicle in at least 3 month. (I definitely dont help with bags, except if it's an old lady)

I tried for a bit to get my rating up to a 4.85 to use my select qualifying car but with Comfort now, who cares.

Right now I have a record low 6 1-star ratings and a record high 6 2-star ratings. I have definitely flirted with deactivation once but didn't change a thing (except getting the 500 dollar car) and my ratings still went up.

The fact that people actually make an attempt to "go above and beyond" driving from point A to point B baffles me. I'm living proof that long hauling, shuffling, and kicking assholes out of my car at the slightest hint of negativity is the only way to do this "job"


----------



## mch

FatCopOnSegwayAtAirport said:


> 4.81
> 7000 rides over 5 years
> $500 dollar vehicle
> and literally doing nothing other than the the bare minimum as far as service and not even cleaning my vehicle in at least 3 month. (I definitely dont help with bags, except if it's an old lady)
> 
> I tried for a bit to get my rating up to a 4.85 to use my select qualifying car but with Comfort now, who cares.
> 
> Right now I have a record low 6 1-star ratings and a record high 6 2-star ratings. I have definitely flirted with deactivation once but didn't change a thing (except getting the 500 dollar car) and my ratings still went up.
> 
> The fact that people actually make an attempt to "go above and beyond" driving from point A to point B baffles me. I'm living proof that long hauling, shuffling, and kicking assholes out of my car at the slightest hint of negativity is the only way to do this "job"


Except it's not the only way, but to each their own.


----------



## BigRedDriver

5.0 on lyft

4.95 on Uber

10.0 on Male Senior Escorts, inc.


----------



## Jon77

UberRalph said:


> I'm just curious, trying to get a sense of how long the average uber driver lasts and if it's related to their ratings..
> 
> Just state your rating with a screen shot cropped,
> Your city
> How long you've been driving and what car you use for uber..
> 
> View attachment 11635
> 
> 4.87
> Washington DC
> 6 months ~1450 trips
> Prius
> 
> No intention of leaving anytime soon.. But I do hate how many new drivers there are..


4.95 rating
South orange county California
Almost 1800 trips driving a Honda accord UberX.
I don't really care about my rating I just drive safe and I'm courteous nothing special.

But I am proud of my 40% acceptance rating.
I just wish my cancellation percentage was a little bit higher.
My itchy cancel finger doesn't get used too often because most of my passengers are actually pretty decent people.
But I sure do love to see my next passenger smoking a cigarette as I pull up.
Haha ?. nice try ?


----------



## OldBay

FatCopOnSegwayAtAirport said:


> The fact that people actually make an attempt to "go above and beyond" driving from point A to point B baffles me. I'm living proof that long hauling, shuffling, and kicking assholes out of my car at the slightest hint of negativity is the only way to do this "job"


I agree with this.

The only point of collecting 5*'s is so that you can forcibly eject bad pax without your rating going too low.

People with 4.95+ are either doormats or driving in a foreign country where service workers are respected.



Uber_Paul83 said:


> View attachment 360925
> 
> this says it all ?


You can't ask them to leave ratings. Thats not how this game works.


----------



## Chorch

4.97


----------



## mch

OldBay said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> The only point of collecting 5*'s is so that you can forcibly eject bad pax without your rating going too low.
> 
> People with 4.95+ are either doormats or driving in a foreign country where service workers are respected.
> 
> 
> You can't ask them to leave ratings. Thats not how this game works.


I'm a 4.95 and I'm no doormat. I'm just not over sensitive and don't have the sense of entitlement that some rideshare drivers have. Now to be fair I don't do this 60 hrs a week either.


----------



## Mkang14

FatCopOnSegwayAtAirport said:


> 4.81
> 7000 rides over 5 years
> $500 dollar vehicle
> and literally doing nothing other than the the bare minimum as far as service and not even cleaning my vehicle in at least 3 month. (I definitely dont help with bags, except if it's an old lady)
> 
> I tried for a bit to get my rating up to a 4.85 to use my select qualifying car but with Comfort now, who cares.
> 
> Right now I have a record low 6 1-star ratings and a record high 6 2-star ratings. I have definitely flirted with deactivation once but didn't change a thing (except getting the 500 dollar car) and my ratings still went up.
> 
> The fact that people actually make an attempt to "go above and beyond" driving from point A to point B baffles me. I'm living proof that long hauling, shuffling, and kicking assholes out of my car at the slightest hint of negativity is the only way to do this "job"


Maybe that's just their work ethic and part of their personality to have great customer service?

In the long run going above and beyond has done nothing but good things for me at my day job. Why would anyone choose to do something half ass?


----------



## OldBay

mch said:


> I'm a 4.95 and I'm no doormat. I'm just not over sensitive and don't have the sense of entitlement that some rideshare drivers have. Now to be fair I don't do this 60 hrs a week either.


Also guessing you don't drive in any *major* metropolitan area.


----------



## nickclinic

Sebikun20 said:


> I'm at 4.84
> 
> Rating went up a lot avoiding late nights on weekends
> 
> I now do 4am to 12pm, then 4pm to 9pm on weekends Sat and Sun
> 
> Rest of the week Tuesday through Friday I do 6am to 12pm then 4pm to 7pm on and off


Is it like your FT?


----------



## mch

OldBay said:


> Also guessing you don't drive in any *major* metropolitan area.


Philly


----------



## dannyboi91

Just went from 4.86 to 4.84 after a rider changed their rating from 5 stars to 1 star. I think he was bitter that I charged him the $20 cleaning fee for making a mess in my car.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver

dannyboi91 said:


> Just went from 4.86 to 4.84 after a rider changed their rating from 5 stars to 1 star. I think he was bitter that I charged him the $20 cleaning fee for making a mess in my car.


I'm confused: How can any driver actually know if and when a pax changes the initial rating?

Can both Uber and Lyft pax change our rating?

Do they have only 24 hours or can they change it anytime up until, or even beyond, their next ride?


----------



## dannyboi91

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> I'm confused: How can any driver actually know if and when a pax changes the initial rating?
> 
> Can both Uber and Lyft pax change our rating?
> 
> Do they have only 24 hours or can they change it anytime up until, or even beyond, their next ride?


Because I only had 2 one star ratings and it suddenly jumped to three, and my 5 star ratings decreased by one, that's how I knew.


----------



## picknyourseat

Phoenix...5 years


----------



## TemptingFate

picknyourseat said:


> Phoenix...5 years
> View attachment 367634


Super impressive. How is that even possible? I'm at 4.9 and get a random 4* or 1* fairly regularly.

If I had a streak of 500 5* rides, I'd be mad at the dirtbag who left me that 4* scat.


----------



## Mkang14

TemptingFate said:


> Super impressive. How is that even possible? I'm at 4.9 and get a random 4* or 1* fairly regularly.
> 
> If I had a streak of 500 5* rides, I'd be mad at the dirtbag who left me that 4* scat.


My coworker was a 5.0 and he was super ant. Provided gum, music options, pac man on I pad.

How far are you willing to go?


----------



## picknyourseat

Mkang14 said:


> My coworker was a 5.0 and he was super ant. Provided gum, music options, pac man on I pad.
> 
> How far are you willing to go?


No amenities, except for phone charging cord which they need to ask for in order to get.

No music unless requested and then I control the volume.

No clown car rides.

Clean vehicle and driver!

P.S. - I'm pretty much certain that having this rating doesn't get me much, but I do receive quite a few tips, both cash and in app.


----------



## TemptingFate

Mkang14 said:


> My coworker was a 5.0 and he was super ant. Provided gum, music options, pac man on I pad.
> 
> How far are you willing to go?


I used to provide water and got a few good tips for it and my rating was 4.95 but now I don't bother. Maybe I should.


----------



## picknyourseat

TemptingFate said:


> I used to provide water and got a few good tips for it and my rating was 4.95 but now I don't bother. Maybe I should.


Nope, no water!

Attitude/personality are the keys to better tips and high ratings in my opinion.

Even if you hate this gig, act like you care for 10 minutes at a time and it will make a difference!


----------



## Matt Uterak

8. My wife said I’d be a 9 if I showered every day.


----------



## Mkang14

picknyourseat said:


> No amenities, except for phone charging cord which they need to ask for in order to get.
> 
> No music unless requested and then I control the volume.
> 
> No clown car rides.
> 
> Clean vehicle and driver!
> 
> P.S. - I'm pretty much certain that having this rating doesn't get me much, but I do receive quite a few tips, both cash and in app.


I am low key jealous. ?‍♀ I'm 4.96. I think similar my car is spotless, I smell good, I'm friendly and no perks but a charger ?. Except I have to have music.


----------



## KD_LA

UberRalph said:


> *What's your current rating as a driver?*


Yes, my rating as a driver is current.


----------



## MadTownUberD

KD_LA said:


> Yes, my rating as a driver is current. :biggrin:


.....uuuuuh, what am I missing here?


----------



## KD_LA

MadTownUberD said:


> .....uuuuuh, what am I missing here?


My wiseass sarcasm! :biggrin:
(playing on the words)


----------



## MadTownUberD

KD_LA said:


> My wiseass sarcasm! :biggrin:
> (playing on the words)


Better to be a wiseass than a dumbass!


----------



## UbaBrah

4.93 after a few hundred trips. I don't get how it's possible to have endlessly nice PAX for hundreds of trips in a row. Like surely the law of averages is just against you at some point. Picking up the occasional 1 seems inevitable.


----------



## surlyuber619

4.95


----------



## FLKeys

Some how I inched my way up to 4.94. I better go give a few more rides to get that back down to the 4.92 it usually sits at.


----------



## DannyboyLee

I fluctuate between 4.92 to 4.95. I do, however, get shot reports which are always different but people be pretty AF


----------



## Roadmasta

4.90 was 4.93 just six months ago. Consecutive ride promo made me less picky with paxholes ratings.


----------



## waldowainthrop

It looks like it stabilized around here after finally hitting 500 ratings. I like keeping a high rating to pad me from grumps who need to rate down.

Colorado
Ford Focus
700+ trips 2+ months


----------



## peteyvavs

UberRalph said:


> I'm just curious, trying to get a sense of how long the average uber driver lasts and if it's related to their ratings..
> 
> Just state your rating with a screen shot cropped,
> Your city
> How long you've been driving and what car you use for uber..
> 
> View attachment 11635
> 
> 4.87
> Washington DC
> 6 months ~1450 trips
> Prius
> 
> No intention of leaving anytime soon.. But I do hate how many new drivers there are..


Sorry, I plead the 5th.


----------



## lyft_rat

waldowainthrop said:


> I like keeping a high rating to pad me from grumps who need to rate down.


Wachya padding? Your ego?


----------



## waldowainthrop

lyft_rat said:


> Wachya padding? Your ego?


No I can get multiple one stars and still be above 4.85. I don't care about the rating otherwise.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

My rating is lower than the passengers I accept.


----------



## lyft_rat

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> My rating is lower than the passengers I accept.


You win!



lyft_rat said:


> You win!


Sort of like having the shittiest house on the block. I love it.


----------



## Mkang14

peteyvavs said:


> Sorry, I plead the 5th.


Come on petey! Show us!


----------



## peteyvavs

Mkang14 said:


> Come on petey! Show us!


4.91


----------



## Mkang14

peteyvavs said:


> 4.91


Didn't show but I'll take your word &#128513;


----------



## peteyvavs

Mkang14 said:


> Didn't show but I'll take your word &#128513;


I try to get it lower, but I talk my pax's to sleep


----------



## jbk416

4.96 been staying there for the last 3 months


----------



## lyft_rat

I get pages and pages of these lately. On a roll.


----------



## Latekick

You get the random kid who gives you a 1 star for the fun of it. It takes over 1000 trips for it to go away. ( only 40%) of the people rate ANYWAY. That means since I have cut way back on driving …. it takes me over a year for the rating to go away. I am DONE with caring about a stand out rating.... very unfair.


----------



## waldowainthrop

Latekick said:


> You get the random kid who gives you a 1 star for the fun of it. It takes over 1000 trips for it to go away. ( only 40%) of the people rate ANYWAY. That means since I have cut way back on driving &#8230;. it takes me over a year for the rating to go away. I am DONE with caring about a stand out rating.... very unfair.


Whoa, 67% of my passengers rate. Where is it 40%? Am I the outlier or is my market the outlier here? Under 50% ratings means below national average tipping rates too.


----------



## Jason X

4.97
Los Angeles County
6,151 Trips
Just Passed the 2 Year Marker with Uber


----------



## Lookingaround




----------



## Miuipixel

If rating made me more money then I would bother checking it out


----------



## goneubering

waldowainthrop said:


> Whoa, 67% of my passengers rate. Where is it 40%? Am I the outlier or is my market the outlier here? Under 50% ratings means below national average tipping rates too.


I'm in Cali. Less than half rate me.


----------



## wallae

UberRalph said:


> People that respond like this are obviously the low rated drivers that don't want to share their experiences..


4.95 and I don't care.
I'm out there for me to be happy, not their happiness. Biggest neg comment too much conversation. F them. Take a limo and shut the window.


----------



## gooddolphins

Driving 4.5 years
4.92 rating 
5271 trips


----------



## mch

Down to 4.94


----------



## SOLA-RAH

picknyourseat said:


> Phoenix...5 years
> View attachment 367634


Excellent! No one, including uber drivers, really knows how hard it is to do this.
I had a 4.99 for about two straight years, but then blew my top on a few belligerent pax. I'm so close because this 1-star is gonna fall off any day now:
















I get along with everyone, so I don't care about or even look at pax ratings...bad uber pax know they're bad, so they're just happy getting picked up by someone competent. To have a 4.97+, you'll have to be a little too nice.
Just shutting my mouth, driving the car, and getting the possibly bad trips over with as quickly as possible has always been my strategy.


----------



## Crbrocks

UberRalph said:


> I'm just curious, trying to get a sense of how long the average uber driver lasts and if it's related to their ratings..
> 
> Just state your rating with a screen shot cropped,
> Your city
> How long you've been driving and what car you use for uber..
> 
> View attachment 11635
> 
> 4.87
> Washington DC
> 6 months ~1450 trips
> Prius
> 
> No intention of leaving anytime soon.. But I do hate how many new drivers there are..


----------



## Denver Dick

4.97....1000 plus rides ...have one 1star due to a pool rider thinking I could cross 4 lanes of heavy traffic in a block to get her to the bus stop....took me a mile to hook a U.....lol....she was huffing and puffing about it


----------



## MadTownUberD

Denver Dick said:


> 4.97....1000 plus rides ...have one 1star due to a pool rider thinking I could cross 4 lanes of heavy traffic in a block to get her to the bus stop....took me a mile to hook a U.....lol....she was huffing and puffing about it


I like to bring up the word safety in conversation regularly. Almost like drawing a line in the Sand and daring them to cross it. Like, you're not against safety, are you?


----------



## lyft_rat

Denver Dick said:


> 4.97....1000 plus rides ...have one 1star due to a pool rider thinking I could cross 4 lanes of heavy traffic in a block to get her to the bus stop....took me a mile to hook a U.....lol....she was huffing and puffing about it


Why not? We drive sideways in Boston through tunnels.


----------



## waldowainthrop

My &#128028; journey is over for now. Honestly the rating thing is absurd but I don't even think I was quite as nice to my ~50 Lyft passengers as my Uber passengers because I knew I was making less money from them.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

This only includes the time I've put in this year on only Uber taxi trips.


----------



## May H.

Down to 4.96. Dropped slightly since I was tempted by late-night surge & picked-up from the bar scene. It’s nothing but trouble. Oh & 5.0 with Lyft. but I only drive enough to stay active.


----------



## Denver Dick

May H. said:


> Down to 4.96. Dropped slightly since I was tempted by late-night surge & picked-up from the bar scene. It's nothing but trouble. Oh & 5.0 with Lyft. but I only drive enough to stay active.


I take the already drunks to the bars.....never the really drunks home from the bars.....lol


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Denver Dick said:


> 4.97....1000 plus rides ...have one 1star due to a pool rider thinking I could cross 4 lanes of heavy traffic in a block to get her to the bus stop....took me a mile to hook a U.....lol....she was huffing and puffing about it


Woulda been easier to just end the trip and let her cross the street.
You were probably getting the 1* anyway


----------



## itendstonight

ATX 22 said:


> Damn! Impressive.


How many cars have you burned through those years and rides?


----------



## steeplechaser33

Sebikun20 said:


> I'm at 4.84
> 
> Rating went up a lot avoiding late nights on weekends
> 
> I now do 4am to 12pm, then 4pm to 9pm on weekends Sat and Sun
> 
> Rest of the week Tuesday through Friday I do 6am to 12pm then 4pm to 7pm on and off


I was a weekday night driver and was at 4.98, after 140 ratings. 2018 jeep renegade limited.

After a saturday night went down to 4.92 with a 1* and a 2* hit.

People shoulda ordered a limo I guess?



Luberon said:


> 4.68 overall rating. Was 4.67 last week when I got an email saying my last 100 rated rides averaged less than 4.6. Now my next 50 rated rides will be reviewed for deactivation.
> 50 rated rides mean 150 actual rides or thereabouts.


What happened to ratings protection?


----------



## BritSilverFox

UberRalph said:


> I'm just curious, trying to get a sense of how long the average uber driver lasts and if it's related to their ratings..
> 
> Just state your rating with a screen shot cropped,
> Your city
> How long you've been driving and what car you use for uber..
> 
> View attachment 11635
> 
> 4.87
> Washington DC
> 6 months ~1450 trips
> Prius
> 
> No intention of leaving anytime soon.. But I do hate how many new drivers there are..


>85,000U-drivers in Toronto !! some days it's a s--tshow to try to get rides!!

[11,700 trips; 2.5 years; 4.94 Rating ....]


----------



## jim8115

200 rides.
4.93 on Uber , 5.00 on Lyft
It seems as soon as i get back to 4.98, i will get a 3 or 4 for no reason that I know of.


----------



## SOLA-RAH




----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork

SOLA-RAH said:


> View attachment 413617


That's almost as as embarrassing as that fake 5G you think you're getting from AT&T and you're not....lol


----------



## 58756

4. Dirty 87 is new norm because Google purposely doesn't default non-rating pax to 5 so as to get drivers to accept more pings to get ratings up.



Yaya said:


> 4.77. 3263 it's good?


Terrible. Normal guys don't get to 4.87


----------



## Lordridley

People have quests? Lol I have not been receiving those quests for more than a year lol


----------



## angryuberman

20 thousand rides altogether 4.84


----------



## SOLA-RAH

Denver Dick said:


> 4.97....1000 plus rides ...have one 1star due to a pool rider thinking I could cross 4 lanes of heavy traffic in a block to get her to the bus stop....took me a mile to hook a U.....lol....she was huffing and puffing about it


Easy solution here...no ride, no rating.










Miuipixel said:


> If rating made me more money then I would bother checking it out


It does because you never get cancelled on, saving you otherwise wasted time and making you more money. When I ride, I cancel on every driver less than 4.9. Lots of other riders do too.


----------



## CaptainToo

I had the following for a week or so...just to show it can happen


----------



## Crbrocks

CaptainToo said:


> I had the following for a week or so...just to show it can happen
> 
> View attachment 413759


Screw you that's my rating.


----------



## Apshot

I dont even try


----------



## [email protected]

CaptainToo said:


> I had the following for a week or so...just to show it can happen
> 
> View attachment 413759


I actually don't want this to happen...because I know it can't last long. As soon as you get three four stars you're back to 4.99. I'm happy with my current rating - I've got some wiggle room at this rating. &#129315;


----------



## Crbrocks

angryuberman said:


> 20 thousand rides altogether 4.84


20,000 rides = bitterness .Understandable


----------



## mxk37

Mine is currently 4.93 down from 4.98. I have been driving for almost 4 years and have recently been getting reported for poor service quality and have been getting a few lower ratings making my rating drop. I think passengers are trying to get refunded and a free ride. I'm scared of getting deactivated. :-(


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Hell, I lost more Saturday night than some of you do in 500 ratings, 3 4 stars and a 3 star, must have forgotten to vacuum and apply leather softener to the seats. Maybe the water was slightly off temp or the doily on the head rest had a wrinkle. 

With all that, somehow I have a 4.94. Not too concerned about it though, need dollars not stars.


----------



## [email protected]

Disgusted Driver said:


> Hell, I lost more Saturday night than some of you do in 500 ratings, 3 4 stars and a 3 star, must have forgotten to vacuum and apply leather softener to the seats. Maybe the water was slightly off temp or the doily on the head rest had a wrinkle.
> 
> With all that, somehow I have a 4.94. Not too concerned about it though, need dollars not stars.


Doily...that word is just as funny as the visual. &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

Maybe your ratings are because you have a habit of saying "Respect my author-it-te!" or "I'll do what I want, I'll do what I want!" to people who don't get the joke? Or you have cheesypoof dust all over your seats...no one will find that amusing... &#128521;


----------



## Disgusted Driver

[email protected] said:


> Doily...that word is just as funny as the visual. &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;
> 
> Maybe your ratings are because you have a habit of saying "Respect my author-it-te!" or "I'll do what I want, I'll do what I want!" to people who don't get the joke? Or you have cheesypoof dust all over your seats...no one will find that amusing... &#128521;


There is definitely some "Respect my author-it-te!". I have a habit of saying no to bringing drinks in the car, playing clown car and stopping at the drive thru on a Saturday night.


----------



## [email protected]

Disgusted Driver said:


> There is definitely some "Respect my author-it-te!". I have a habit of saying no to bringing drinks in the car, playing clown car and stopping at the drive thru on a Saturday night.


All of those reasons are valid reasons to enforce your author-it-te. &#128513;

I think one of my four stars (that wasn't from an accidental pool ride) came from a couple who tried to bring solo cups into my car. They were like: we aren't going far/other drivers let us do it/etc. I was like: you're going to where there are traffic officers/it's illegal/I don't care what other drivers do. &#128563;


----------



## Salvage09

Ratings are pure Uber fiction. Supposedly a compilation of the last 500 rides yet I've watched as several of my regular rider have given me 5 stars and the number of five-star ratings has remained the same at 482 for at last two months. Ditto for the 5 one-star ratings I have. It may matter to the rider but it doesn't matter to me as long as the average doesn't slip below 4.85 and ends my gold pro status. If that happens I'll find another job.


----------



## MadTownUberD

Salvage09 said:


> Ratings are pure Uber fiction. Supposedly a compilation of the last 500 rides yet I've watched as several of my regular rider have given me 5 stars and the number of five-star ratings has remained the same at 482 for at last two months. Ditto for the 5 one-star ratings I have. It may matter to the rider but it doesn't matter to me as long as the average doesn't slip below 4.85 and ends my gold pro status. If that happens I'll find another job.


Your number of 5 Stars hasn't changed because each new five star bumps an old five star off the tail end of the average.


----------



## mxk37

So if a driver gets a 2 star rating it takes 500 rides for it to go away provided you don't get another 2 star rating?


----------



## MadTownUberD

mxk37 said:


> So if a driver gets a 2 star rating it takes 500 rides for it to go away provided you don't get another 2 star rating?


500 rated trips. Since only about 40% of trips are rated, that's over 1,000 trips. In my world that's about 9 months, give or take.


----------



## BritSilverFox

12,700 trips in 2.5 years: 4.93 rating - only doing ATS now so rating will not change - High Rating on Deliveries


----------



## Legalizeit0

4.95 - TN

until last night when I got a 1-star and brought me down to 4.94.

Downtown was surging about $3.50 per ride, I get a pickup for a 4 minute ride, cool...as we approach the destination I get another ping w surge, another short ride with close pick up, coooool, the destination on current ride is Taco Bell and pax says, “can we hit the drive through and go back to my hotel?” 5 or more cars in line at TB.

no way I’m spending 15 minutes more with this pax and having to cancel my next ride, miss out on several more. He gave me 1-star.

Now I’m:
5 stars 481
4 stars 13
3 stars 1
2 stars 3
1 star 2

I peaked at 4.95 and probably won’t get there again any time soon.


----------



## Reynob Moore

4.91 3200 trips

Now I see why everyone who gets in the car seems very impressed with me on some level and I get treated with respect by all

Looks like Im damn near top 1% percentile

It all makes sense now


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa

11


----------



## Steven Ambrose

4.92.


----------



## don3rd1981

aparks330 said:


> my rating is 4.54 and im kind of upset about it. the first night i did uber i did 8 trips and had a 5.0 after all my rides, and now all of a sudden i have this. =| i wish you could see what each trip rated you afterwards. i really cant recall anything going wrong in the last day to have this happen. (except for one lady that i kno rated me bad bc she needs jesus). i kno ratings dont = money but its nice to kno when you are doing a good job.


All it takes is someone having a bad day. It's called misery loves company.


----------

